# Liquid ICS Rom Discussion [No Links]



## crkdvnm

I figured i would start a thread for all of the users. This should be fine. Its running beautifully on this end.

Again,​
*//NO LINKS! Discussion Only!//*​


----------



## jwort93

Thanks. Still, I really don't understand the whole point of the mods locking the old thread down if they didn't remove the links...


----------



## quickdraw86

jwort93 said:


> Thanks. Still, I really don't understand the whole point of the mods locking the old thread down if they didn't remove the links...


They probably realized that removing the links was pointless. Once something hits the open internet like that, it can't be stopped. Users that have it can infinitely copy and share it elsewhere.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I don't know why they don't just unlock the ics thread in liquids Section? If we can discuss liquids stuff in here why not in there?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> I don't know why they don't just unlock the ics thread in liquids Section? If we can discuss liquids stuff in here why not in there?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Good point.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351

Well, at least the droid razr has a ics leak. Just wish we would get a leak so we can get data work on liquid ics. This rom is sweet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

Hellboy said:


> I don't know why they don't just unlock the ics thread in liquids Section? If we can discuss liquids stuff in here why not in there?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Because it broke down into "entitlement" or whatever the buzzword to make the enduser feel bad for having an opinion about being told there are builds with data only "friends" can have time and again. I'd like to discuss in the relevant thread too, but beides the one guy asking about an ETA I don't think any rukes were broken.


----------



## crkdvnm

Yeah, i just wanted to get the users discussing if theyd like. I was lost without being able to talk to people about it lol. I love this rom even without data. Hell im by wifi most of the day

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

The only reason I have data is to use GTalk with my girl, but I've bumped her to texts for this.







This ROM is amazingly good. It outdoes my Iconia A500 on CM9. Mind you, that's with a dual core processor and 200-some more MB of RAM.


----------



## Hellboy

Armada said:


> Because it broke down into "entitlement" or whatever the buzzword to make the enduser feel bad for having an opinion about being told there are builds with data only "friends" can have time and again. I'd like to discuss in the relevant thread too, but beides the one guy asking about an ETA I don't think any rukes were broken.


 his roms his rules. Who cares what anyone thinks. It's the internet take it with a grain of salt.

So you want to discuss the Rom? Well let's hear it. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

love this rom, this isnt a complaint, i know its beta and i know its a few weeks old, just curious if anyone else is seeing this: when i reboot the phone wifi isnt connecting on its own, i have to turn it off and then turn it back on again.

thanks for all the hard work liquid
dan


----------



## crkdvnm

Yeah i noticed this. I was going to wait to see if anyone else said anything first. Also, it goes from grey to blue sometimes, and the arrow is constantly going up. As its a beta, i dont care. Just something i noticed. Great rom nonetheless  Im going to give liquid a donation soon. I appreciate the hard work youre doing for us TB users!


----------



## yarly

Armada said:


> Because it broke down into "entitlement" or whatever the buzzword to make the enduser feel bad for having an opinion about being told there are builds with data only "friends" can have time and again. I'd like to discuss in the relevant thread too, but beides the one guy asking about an ETA I don't think any rukes were broken.


It was the developers of the particular ROM that asked for it to be closed. FYI.


----------



## crkdvnm

And thats his/their right. No biggie.

Anyone have wifi issues? I did and installed wifix manager. Working good so far.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armada

yarly said:


> Anyone have wifi issues? I did and installed wifix manager. Working good so far.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Been having the Wifi reconnect issue on reboot. That's about it.


----------



## coachcarey

Awesome rom been running for days and can't complain one bit..
With the wifi turning it on and off works.... liquid this is by far one of the smoothest roms I've ever run hats off


----------



## crkdvnm

Indeed. I had to go back to a different rom for the time being because there are times when i am away from wifi. Granted, not often, but i am, lol. I cant wait to be able to run this full time.


----------



## redbelly

From liquids twitter feed...

Liquid Linaro is so fast it will melt your face right off  also Liquid Linaro Thunderbolt Rc will be available too 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

Liquid linaro!? Liquid is a tireless genius.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## djj624

It is extremely fast!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbeastafer

I hope he releases it soon, I wanna run it!


----------



## Adrioid

How do you log on to the irc freenode?

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## trter10

I want to flash it but every link i find is dead lol


----------



## thedio

http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=

Channel is #liquids

Sent from my SCH-i515


----------



## jbeastafer

trter10 said:


> I want to flash it but every link i find is dead lol


I cant get onto his irc


----------



## redbelly

For those that don't follow him on twitter...

Mecha build compiling sorry for the delay had to alter a few things  -- Liquid (@liquid0624)

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## crkdvnm

Well this is gettting exciting

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z-Driven

Link is up on IRC channel fellas!


----------



## KGBxxx

No data still right? Exited to try anyway 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z-Driven

Will let you know in a sec. Phone is backing up now then flash time


----------



## crkdvnm

Putting in a bump. Let us know how it goes

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z-Driven

No data but there is working calls and sms. 1.5RC seems to be running fast and smooth though


----------



## trter10

Z-Driven said:


> No data but there is working calls and sms. 1.5RC seems to be running fast and smooth though


loving 1.4 rc5 - wheres 1.5?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

trter10 said:


> loving 1.4 rc5 - wheres 1.5?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


It's up on liquid's IRC channel.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Hellboy

Went there and saw a blank page

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

Type in. !liquid at the top you will the. See a tab that says winner with some numbers at the end go to that tab and bam!!!!! You got yourself liquids latest RC


----------



## brianburen

Well I love the 1.5! So fast and smooth,

Only 1 Complaint:
I shouldn't have flashed it, cause now I want the data working more than ever so I use this as a daily driver!

Liquid you are our hero!

Meanwhile back to Skyraider Zeus....


----------



## coggy9

Flashed it last night...only problems I've had is no data/MMS and headphones still don't work. Once the headphone bug is fixed, it's gonna be a great stable rom.

Sent from my Sooner using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

1.5 is awesome. Can't wait til this hits official release.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Hellboy

coachcarey said:


> Type in. !liquid at the top you will the. See a tab that says winner with some numbers at the end go to that tab and bam!!!!! You got yourself liquids latest RC


Thanks got it and.downloading now. I have never used irc before.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxNLGxX

This totally makes Boot Manager worth it. Thundershed during the day, ICS at home 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## rester555

The RC 1.5 is great!!! Now for a leak test build...


----------



## Hellboy

Yes boot manager is worth it. Any reason why the music player no loaded? Also as soon as I get my headsets out the car I am going to see if the headphone jack is fixed from 1.4 build. Must say 1.5 is very smooth and if I had WiFi I would only run this all day.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coggy9

Hellboy said:


> Yes boot manager is worth it. Any reason why the music player no loaded? Also as soon as I get my headsets out the car I am going to see if the headphone jack is fixed from 1.4 build. Must say 1.5 is very smooth and if I had WiFi I would only run this all day.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Headphones are not fixed.


----------



## Hellboy

Oh well still a great rom

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dachef3184

Use headphone toggle in the play store u have to turn it on manually

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## trter10

dachef3184 said:


> Use headphone toggle in the play store u have to turn it on manually
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


can you Link it?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dachef3184

Search wired/headphone fix by David wood

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## trter10

Nvm I found this one https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dwalkes.android.toggleheadset2

Sent from my Liquid ICS Thuderbolt


----------



## Hellboy

dachef3184 said:


> Use headphone toggle in the play store u have to turn it on manually
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. Got it installed.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

Looks nice now that he fixed the homescreen.









Sent from my Liquid ICS Thuderbolt


----------



## dachef3184

Jealous lol...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170

Yea I think the link got taken down?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm

Yep. I saw this last night but it was too late and i didnt know how to get the link. Damn it.


----------



## sk3litor

No link? NOOOOOOOO!!!!! Why has thou forsaken us? Forgive him lord for he knows not what he does


----------



## Taykiin

It's up on his IRC Channel...look on page 3 for the link. Read the IRC rules tho...don't post elsewhere...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

It's definitely not still up on his IRC channel. The text with the donate link at the top of the chat states that all !liquid links are disabled.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Hellboy

Once in his irc type in. !liquid

Another tab will pop up with download links

Maybe I should read better. Have a back that the pain is killing me.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

Hellboy said:


> Once in his irc type in. !liquid
> 
> Another tab will pop up with download links
> 
> Maybe I should read better. Have a back that the pain is killing me.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


he disabled it

Sent from my Liquid ICS Thuderbolt


----------



## Hellboy

trter10 said:


> he disabled it
> 
> Sent from my Liquid ICS Thuderbolt


yeah so I figured after posting I re read what he said. Then edit my post. Like I said my back is killing me so not in best of moods lol. Gotta wait till Monday to see doctor. This sucks big time as went to carrowinds and had to sit while wife and kid enjoined the rides. At one point I almost said hell with it and got on the intimidator ride with the thought of this is either going to fix it or put me in the hospital lol.but decided against it as I am far from home and don't need those medical bills.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedRumy3

Does headphone jack work with new build. I have it downloaded just haven't installed it yet. But someone said something like headphone jack doesn't work. Anyone can confirm that?


----------



## Hellboy

Headphone jack does not work. You need to install an app that manually turns on and off the jack.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

Have you read the thread? It was posted less than 10 hours ago that head phones don't work. Or were you looking for someone else to confirm that post?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

redbelly said:


> Have you read the thread? It was posted less than 10 hours ago that head phones don't work. Or were you looking for someone else to confirm that post?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Did you read the thread? They do work but need an app to manually turn it on and off. Sometimes it easier to just answer a persons question than to show your attitude.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

No offense, but I don't see a problem with at least reading today's posts before asking a question.

Not trying to get off track, I love the rom and I'll try to take the high road next time (kind of like I am now)

Edit-I guess I didn't read the thread that closely, but I wasn't the one asking the question

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

Just showing you what you sound like. If you don't want to answer a persons question. Then don't post at all on it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedRumy3

redbelly said:


> Have you read the thread? It was posted less than 10 hours ago that head phones don't work. Or were you looking for someone else to confirm that post?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


I read it, which is why I know it was not working just wasn't sure if he was the only one with that problem  I see other people posted too so my bad I only read it when that last person said it wasnt working. Noob move by me sorry. But now I know I need that app to turn it on


----------



## coachcarey

Man idk if any of you guys are running the 1.5rc but shits bad to the bone can't wait for that working data not that it not working has stopped me from using it !!!


----------



## dachef3184

Still waiting for them to turn on the links again.... The camcorder foreclose after 5 second of recording fixed?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

No camcorder still broke.

I noticed my text message notification isn't working. Not getting sound or vibrate or a little message icon up in the notification bar. Been through the SMS settings and the sound settings and nada. Anyone else have this issue?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

No my phone still beeps when I get txt still have the blinking light notification and it still pops up in the notifications bar


----------



## redbelly

Hellboy said:


> No camcorder still broke.
> 
> I noticed my text message notification isn't working. Not getting sound or vibrate or a little message icon up in the notification bar. Been through the SMS settings and the sound settings and nada. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Do you know if it's just sms or all notifications that are like that?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

Its just SMS. Emails and other notifications the sound plays and shows in the bar. If I install a third party app like gosms it will work off that texting app. I am using boot manager on this from and wonder if its because of the boot manager?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

I don't know, looks like you've tried all the normal stuff, have you cleared the data for the app and start clean with the settings?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

Just did that after reading your post and still a no go .

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

OK I'm stupid phone don't go off when you have the messaging app open lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor

Anybody know what linaro actually is or means?


----------



## quickdraw86

sk3litor said:


> Anybody know what linaro actually is or means?


Linaro is a software engineering group that takes open source linux software and tweaks it for extreme performance. They've been leading the way in optimizing ICS for ARM processors... (thunderbolt uses ARM v7). The link below offers a better explanation and a video explanation from a member of the Linaro team.

http://m.androidcentral.com/linaro-shows-big-improvements-android-404-arm-optimization

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## redbelly

Hellboy said:


> Just did that after reading your post and still a no go .
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, I have nothing. I'm using boot manager too, but ics is my main rom, I have wifi at work too so I can get away with it. Maybe try a fresh install? 
Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## crkdvnm

anyone have any freezing troubles? I had a bunch but thundershed works perfectly fine.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

So are yall running this ROM on yall TB as we speak ? If so can some one dropbox this beta Rom I wanna give it a shot if they are kind to...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor

quickdraw86 said:


> Linaro is a software engineering group that takes open source linux software and tweaks it for extreme performance. They've been leading the way in optimizing ICS for ARM processors... (thunderbolt uses ARM v7). The link below offers a better explanation and a video explanation from a member of the Linaro team.
> 
> http://m.androidcentral.com/linaro-shows-big-improvements-android-404-arm-optimization
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


nice. Ha ha so we will once again have the best phone out there once we get data working for this bad boy. I can't believe we don't have a leak yet. I thought we'd have one in like Feb. But oh well if you got wifi you're all set


----------



## romboy

can i get a pm for this?


----------



## quickdraw86

sk3litor said:


> nice. Ha ha so we will once again have the best phone out there once we get data working for this bad boy. I can't believe we don't have a leak yet. I thought we'd have one in like Feb. But oh well if you got wifi you're all set


Yep, wifi has really come through in letting me run this amazing rom. I can't wait to see sense 3.6 for the bolt though!

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Hellboy

crkdvnm said:


> anyone have any freezing troubles? I had a bunch but thundershed works perfectly fine.


I have had some here and there. Mostly when I turn my phone sideways. A few reboots also.
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm

Now that you mention that. I think that was mainly my problem. Hopefully we will see a new build soon.


----------



## coachcarey

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> So are yall running this ROM on yall TB as we speak ? If so can some one dropbox this beta Rom I wanna give it a shot if they are kind to...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


sorry homie via team liquids request we are not aloud to post any links to this rom..


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

coachcarey said:


> sorry homie via team liquids request we are not aloud to post any links to this rom..


it cool.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## harosxcomp170

So this 1.5 build I can get texts without wifi now!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm

Wasnt that always available or was i mistaken?


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah the 1.4 version I think was the first to have working voice and text.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

Yeah early builds of twists you could get txt and calls bit couldn't send and clearly you couldn't talk on the phone because the mic was inoperable


----------



## coachcarey

Oh fyi fellas if anyone is interested in face unlock I have the gapps with it..


----------



## sk3litor

Ya know I can't believe no one made a face unlock app to throw on top of widget locker. I guess someone would have if it could be done


----------



## yarly

Face unlock is overrated anyways from having it on the Nexus. Just one of those features that was put into Android with good intentions and mostly became a novelty. It's a huge battery drainer on the Nexus and it also consumes data. Most will probably try it once or twice and then either say "meh" or realize it's eating a ton of battery /data and stop.


----------



## quickdraw86

Just out of curiosity yarly, how accurate is face unlock on the nexus? I mean, besides being a resource killer, does it work like its supposed to, or hit and miss?

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Hellboy

Does the galaxy s 3 have face unlock on it?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Does the galaxy s 3 have face unlock on it?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Face and voice unlock that can be used together... Check it out:

http://teknowlodgy.com/gadgets/phones/samsung-galaxy-s3-specs-preview-and-details

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

If I understand this correctly, Liquid's ICS has Calls and SMS, but no data. And you can only get it from the IRC thing?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Nick.Tbolt said:


> If I understand this correctly, Liquid's ICS has Calls and SMS, but no data. And you can only get it from the IRC thing?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yes, and yes. The IRC link was taken down last I checked though.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## SkullOne

Love the ROM. So fast and smooth. If only we could get a damned leak of the official build so the RIL can be fixed.


----------



## quickdraw86

have been running 1.5 when i'm home and in reach of wifi. 1.5 seems like an improvement over its predecessor, a bit snappier. my only issue, besides the obvious, is that i've had some random reboots. i'll keep playing with 1.5 until a newer version surfaces though, love it. on a side note, i was looking through the settings today and saw that in launcher settings, there is a 2012 copyright for liquid at the bottom for the launcher. clearly, liquid overhauled the stock ics launcher to fit his specifications, and it's fantastic. the full screen overscroll effect on the homescreens (among other things) is disgustingly awesome.


----------



## recDNA

Does bluetooth work? I never used wired headphones.


----------



## AciD_LingK

This is exciting. Calls and text working for real? If so, amazing work.

Sent From Thunderbolt/Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigMace23

How's battery life?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

AciD_LingK said:


> This is exciting. Calls and text working for real? If so, amazing work.
> 
> Sent From Thunderbolt/Tapatalk 2


yes, call and text works.


----------



## harosxcomp170

Thank you Liquid! This is gonna be awesome! I'm already applying themes!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

I'm using boot manager, ics around wifi, bullydesensed while traveling.
WARNING: If you're going to use boot manager, use ext2 format or you will bootloop. Learned that the hard way


----------



## crkdvnm

Edit: Nvm. Installing via Boot Manager now


----------



## XxNLGxX

trter10 said:


> I'm using boot manager, ics around wifi, bullydesensed while traveling.
> WARNING: If you're going to use boot manager, use ext2 format or you will bootloop. Learned that the hard way


Really? I did ext4 with no problems...weird. Anyways awesome work I love this rom. Cant wait to run it full time.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## coggy9

Anyone been having trouble with Boot Manager(Lite), this, and Thundershed? Tried it once with Thundershed as main ROM, worked fine. Decided to remove ICS since I thought headphones were broken. Now that I know they are not, I tried to reinstall ICS onto slot 1, phone usually rebooted during the install process, ICS never boots, and TS will also reboot randomly until I reflash the boot.img from the TS zip. Bad SDCard or phone?


----------



## XxNLGxX

I have Thundershed as my phone rom, running Liquid 1.5 on the 1st slot with no problems at all.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## alekurkudi

I want to try this ROM!


----------



## srs731

alekurkudi said:


> I want to try this ROM!


Dido anyone want to send please do. 1.4 was great but noticed a lot of random freezes. Also everyonce and a while I wouldnt recieve text or calls even with service. But it was amazing for beta


----------



## alekurkudi

If anyone can send it to me too that would be awesome!!


----------



## redbelly

When liquid posted this on his irc channel he asked that the links weren't reposted elsewhere.

Edit-can't remember if it said posted for download or shared in general? Not sure if his request covered privately sharing DL link

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

trter10 said:


> I'm using boot manager, ics around wifi, bullydesensed while traveling.
> WARNING: If you're going to use boot manager, use ext2 format or you will bootloop. Learned that the hard way


Been running ext4 since I first loaded it with no issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

coggy9 said:


> Anyone been having trouble with Boot Manager(Lite), this, and Thundershed? Tried it once with Thundershed as main ROM, worked fine. Decided to remove ICS since I thought headphones were broken. Now that I know they are not, I tried to reinstall ICS onto slot 1, phone usually rebooted during the install process, ICS never boots, and TS will also reboot randomly until I reflash the boot.img from the TS zip. Bad SDCard or phone?


When reinstalling the Rom did you check the 3 boxes to wipe data system and boot? If not try that. I have had no issues using the light version. I always.check the 3 boxes even if loading a Rom for the first time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bond32

Face to unlock is a pain. I came from the gnex. Not useful because if you need to unlock your phone in an emergency you can't.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I am running Liquid ICS and was wondering if anyone had face unlock working, I would like to mess around with it

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor

coggy9 said:


> Anyone been having trouble with Boot Manager(Lite), this, and Thundershed? Tried it once with Thundershed as main ROM, worked fine. Decided to remove ICS since I thought headphones were broken. Now that I know they are not, I tried to reinstall ICS onto slot 1, phone usually rebooted during the install process, ICS never boots, and TS will also reboot randomly until I reflash the boot.img from the TS zip. Bad SDCard or phone?


I read somewhere to use slot 2 or it will keep rebooting. Sound like someone had the same problem as you so worth a shot to try I guess.


----------



## sk3litor

For those using boot manager does anybody know if we have to force larger image and also what class SD card came with the tbolt? The origin!l 32 gig? I'm new to boot manager and want to make sure I do this right. I also don't have access to a computer at the moment so any additional info I might need would be great thanks.


----------



## sk3litor

Never mind couldn't even get it to download so I guess it doesn't matter


----------



## keeverw

quickdraw86 said:


> Just out of curiosity yarly, how accurate is face unlock on the nexus? I mean, besides being a resource killer, does it work like its supposed to, or hit and miss?
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


I know you weren't asking me, but since he didn't answer.

I used a Gnex for about 3 months, and returned it and re-activated my Tbolt because the signal reception is much better in my area on my Tbolt.

To answer your question...
The face-recognition accuracy depends on how you capture your face image.
If you are careful to capture your face correctly (there are lots of tips on the best way to do this) then it can be extremely accurate.

But as yarly stated, it is nothing more than a novelty, and it will lose it's appeal pretty quick. At least that's what happened with me.


----------



## yarly

Pretty much what keeverw said about the face unlock is how it is. There are far more useful things on ICS than that.


----------



## quickdraw86

yarly said:


> Pretty much what keeverw said about the face unlock is how it is. There are far more useful things on ICS than that.


thanks for the reply. i never tried face unlock and was just curious because so many apps and questions about it are popping up, thought i was missing out! lol


----------



## Hellboy

sk3litor said:


> I read somewhere to use slot 2 or it will keep rebooting. Sound like someone had the same problem as you so worth a shot to try I guess.


I have mine on slot 3 and works fine.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

Hellboy said:


> I have mine on slot 3 and works fine.


Mine is on slot 1, but I'm using pro, but I dint know if that makes a difference. Although it might be a hassle, does this support face unlock I want to try it

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Mine is on slot 1, but I'm using pro, but I dint know if that makes a difference. Although it might be a hassle, does this support face unlock I want to try it
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


no it doesn't have face unlock

Sent from my Liquid ICS Thuderbolt


----------



## redbelly

had been using this almost exclusively since 1.5 was released, these are a few bugs i've come accross, not sure if it was just my phone or if anyone else noticed this. (not sure if liquid wanted any feedback, or if he even is reading this thread)

-in the gmail stock app, when i open a message I can see the body of the email, but as soon as I scroll down the text is gone. i can still scroll up and down, but i cant see the actual message. this happened on the 1.4 leak also

-when the phone restarts, wifi isnt connecting. have to toggle it off then back on. this was also happening in 1.4

-when the phone was charging, if i disconnected it from the charger while the screen was off, the phone would freeze and i'd have to pull the battery. have read about this happening on other phones (Incredible specifically) running other ics roms (aokp)

-it may not be set up yet, but i wasnt able to back up the liquid settings, forget what exactly the error message said.

again, these arent complaints, this rom is amazing. crazy to think how much time he's put into it.

thanks
dan


----------



## sorullo_xgrx

redbelly said:


> had been using this almost exclusively since 1.5 was released, these are a few bugs i've come accross, not sure if it was just my phone or if anyone else noticed this. (not sure if liquid wanted any feedback, or if he even is reading this thread)
> 
> -in the gmail stock app, when i open a message I can see the body of the email, but as soon as I scroll down the text is gone. i can still scroll up and down, but i cant see the actual message. this happened on the 1.4 leak also
> 
> -when the phone restarts, wifi isnt connecting. have to toggle it off then back on. this was also happening in 1.4
> 
> -when the phone was charging, if i disconnected it from the charger while the screen was off, the phone would freeze and i'd have to pull the battery. have read about this happening on other phones (Incredible specifically) running other ics roms (aokp)
> 
> -it may not be set up yet, but i wasnt able to back up the liquid settings, forget what exactly the error message said.
> 
> again, these arent complaints, this rom is amazing. crazy to think how much time he's put into it.
> 
> thanks
> dan


Gmail app its working normal on my end no problems... I'm on 1.5 too ... not using boot manager either

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I HAVE that problem also with gmail and I run boot manager. I figured the issue was because of bm.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

Should have noted, I was using boot manager, but I had this as my main phone rom, not on one of my sdcard slots

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## trter10

My phone froze so I rebooted and all my launcher data was wiped and it said uids on the system are messed up and I need to wipe data even after a fix permissions

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10

redbelly said:


> had been using this almost exclusively since 1.5 was released, these are a few bugs i've come accross, not sure if it was just my phone or if anyone else noticed this. (not sure if liquid wanted any feedback, or if he even is reading this thread)
> 
> -in the gmail stock app, when i open a message I can see the body of the email, but as soon as I scroll down the text is gone. i can still scroll up and down, but i cant see the actual message. this happened on the 1.4 leak also
> 
> -when the phone restarts, wifi isnt connecting. have to toggle it off then back on. this was also happening in 1.4
> 
> -when the phone was charging, if i disconnected it from the charger while the screen was off, the phone would freeze and i'd have to pull the battery. have read about this happening on other phones (Incredible specifically) running other ics roms (aokp)
> 
> -it may not be set up yet, but i wasnt able to back up the liquid settings, forget what exactly the error message said.
> 
> again, these arent complaints, this rom is amazing. crazy to think how much time he's put into it.
> 
> thanks
> dan


I second all this but the freezing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

Liquid Linaro 1.5 RC2 will be posted shortly for toro and maguro in http://t.co/zHOzB1Nv channel #liquids see ya there  Mecha maybe...

http://twitter.com/#!/liquid0624/status/215317684831780866

Edit-damn


----------



## quickdraw86

No mecha this time... Liquid signed off after uploading toro and maguro gnex builds.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## brianburen

quickdraw86 said:


> No mecha this time... Liquid signed off after uploading toro and maguro gnex builds.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


Went in this morning and they are saying Liquid pulled all the links because someone posted the links outside the IRC......


----------



## quickdraw86

brianburen said:


> Went in this morning and they are saying Liquid pulled all the links because someone posted the links outside the IRC......


Yeah, there wasn't the !liquids link last night at all, liquid stopped doing those because someone posted a gnex build from his IRC on xda. Liquid just linked the builds a few times in open chat and signed off.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## Hellboy

I just dont understand his thinking. He should know that someone is going to post his builds in other forums. Its not like he sells these roms to people or the people whos posting his rom are making any money. So why get so anal when it comes out and pull everything. Many people posts links to builds in other forums to get the word out to as many people and this could wind up getting liquid more donations and better fan base. I am sure the people posting his builds are not taking credit and calling it their build.

As C3-PO said "Sometimes I just don't understand human behavior"


----------



## quickdraw86

Yeah, valid points. I guess liquid just likes to have control over the distribution of his content. He was talking about looking for a new host for his downloads, so he likely has a different setup planned for the future. Team liquid is really good about making sure fans of their development that follow their projects closely get stuff to flash though, can't complain.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## JDely31

Liquid is an awesome Dev!! I been following him back when I had my DX. 
If he doesn't want it posted anywhere else, I think we should respect his decision. Obviously its not ready for prime time but he probably wants some feedback on bugs & whatnot. Its not hard to go on the irc & download it. He also does not want people to use some of his tweaks in other roms just yet. Hopefully if the we get a ril for ICS, Liquid Linaro will be one of the top roms for TB. Lets be patient & respect his wishes. I for one want to be running this as my DD when its fully functional.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I wasnt complaining. Just if you put stuff out the net with with no way to control who gets it. Then he souldnt get mad when they put it out on the net. Like they say dont want somethin all over the net. Then dont make it available on the net to begin with. I agree he gives us stuff to flash but at the same time dont get mad when others shares their work with their friends to give them something new to flash. Isnt this the whole point of an open source community?

Maybe he should work on apple LMAO


----------



## Hellboy

JDely31 said:


> Liquid is an awesome Dev!! I been following him back when I had my DX.
> If he doesn't want it posted anywhere else, I think we should respect his decision. Obviously its not ready for prime time but he probably wants some feedback on bugs & whatnot. Its not hard to go on the irc & download it. He also does not want people to use some of his tweaks in other roms just yet. Hopefully if the we get a ril for ICS, Liquid Linaro will be one of the top roms for TB. Lets be patient & respect his wishes. I for one want to be running this as my DD when its fully functional.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Isnt the ril propitiatory property but all devs use it? They use stuff from the phone manufactures and from google. So why is it ok for them to do all that but cry foul when someone uses their work? If he doesn't want others using his work. Then he should keep it in house. Put it on the net and its fair game. You cant have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## JDely31

Hellboy said:


> Isnt the ril propitiatory property but all devs use it? They use stuff from the phone manufactures and from google. So why is it ok for them to do all that but cry foul when someone uses their work? If he doesn't want others using his work. Then he should keep it in house. Put it on the net and its fair game. You cant have your cake and eat it too.


 Well if u look at things that way we may never see a fully functional Liquid ICS. The way I look at it is I don't know how to write code or tweak android to the level of the Devs so I'm grateful for anything a dev gives us. I have a high level of respect for what they do. I would want to share my work if I can do that too. But let the dev decide.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brianburen

I feel that if he asked not to link it then we should respect his wishes... after all we have calls and SMS working!
If he didn't ask that then that would be another issue..

I'm sure its because he wants to make sure there are no people crying about "this is broke" and stuff, so he released a few copies and takes the feedback to work the bugs out.


----------



## bjex

So how do we get this rom if there isn't a way to download it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bjex

How do I get 1.5? I would like to try it. Don't understand why it can't be shared.


----------



## quickdraw86

Liquid is still planning to release 1.5rc2 on his IRC channel soon. If you follow liquid on twitter, he always gives notice of his betas being released on his IRC. I doubt there will be a standing link in IRC anymore, just have to be in his chat when he comments with the link.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## mrtonk

Where is his IRC?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dachef3184

http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=

#liquids

Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

the IRC link is http://webchat.freenode.net
his channel is #liquids.
If you ask nicely, someone will post the mecha rc2 link again. I have been on his channel for about 3 hours, and it has been posted at least twice. Just don't try the !liquid command - that will get you kicked off. (firsthand experience.) at the top of the page it says that command has been disabled. I didn't see it before.
I guess he doesn't want it posted anywhere other than IRC.

http://webchat.freenode.net


----------



## redbelly

Thanks, downloading now

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## RichSimplicity

Thanks for links... I got ics liquid rc2


----------



## dvgb173

RichSimplicity said:


> Thanks for links... I got ics liquid rc2


Let us know how you like it!


----------



## harosxcomp170

I also downloaded it too. I really havn't seen anything different than 1.5 RC? If anybody else does please let me know!


----------



## quickdraw86

Just about to flash 1.5rc2... gonna do basic set up, go to sleep, and wake up in reach of wifi with liquid goodness! Will report back how it goes.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## RichSimplicity

dvgb173 said:


> Let us know how you like it!


Its awesome!!! Never thought it would be that good.. aren't they close to getting data working, since they have calls and sms working . I'm saying this because that's what happened with the miui port.


----------



## RedRumy3

Hmm I will wait to see if they post links I guess.


----------



## redbelly

a couple of notes after running this as my main rom (not on a sd slot in boot manager)

Wifi still not connecting after a reboot. have to toggle off and on

If you use the nav bar, the lock screen is better aligned. Not sure how else to explain it, with rc1, if you had weather on, the unlock button was partially hidden, as was your carrier name. now it's not

problem i was having in gmail with body of email disappearing when i scrolled down in message is gone. happened once first time i opened gmail, cant get it to happen again.

phone did freeze 2x in first 30 minutes, had to pull the battery but hasnt happened since.

am still getting an error when i run try to backup the liquid settings, that will be nice when its working.

Love the rom, appreciate all the work liquid is doing


----------



## brianburen

RichSimplicity said:


> Thanks for links... I got ics liquid rc2


RC3 is out!
Just got it and flashing now


----------



## coachcarey

Ok fellas bout to flash r3 ill report back


----------



## brianburen

brianburen said:


> RC3 is out!
> Just got it and flashing now


Well its a bit snappier, no FC's or bootloops so far. Still no data ...... :-(


----------



## dachef3184

Did rc3 fix the camcorder?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brianburen

Is there a way to get access to all the EPST codes? we can do *#*#4636#*#*, and *#*#06#*#* but nothing else. I put the EPST.apk in system/app and set the permissions but no luck.


----------



## quickdraw86

Just when I was satisfied by rc2, i had to grab rc3! Hahaha. Love team liquid.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## brianburen

dachef3184 said:


> Did rc3 fix the camcorder?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Front camera works
Rear camera works but image is saved upside down

camcorder frontcamera works till you hit stop then Fc's
camcorder rearcamera Does not work, image has issues and will not begin recording

hope this helps


----------



## redbelly

On rc3, Wifi still not connecting on reboot

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## dachef3184

Did u turn it on and off that did the trick for

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapata


----------



## redbelly

dachef3184 said:


> Did u turn it on and off that did the trick for
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapata


Yeah, just have to toggle it off and then on. Not a big deal, just posting any bugs i find, not sure if liquid wants us to or if he's reading this.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

Well I think he is focusing on integrating linaro than really fixing known issues.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

Yeah i think your right but its a good thing rc3 is too smooth almost unreal and i haven't even gotten into over clocking


----------



## harosxcomp170

I'm loving this ROM!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Camcorder is having some fc issues, but not having any issues with wifi. Everything is silky smooth and I've yet to experience the random reboots I had on the other 1.5 rcs. Great step up from rc2.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## eric082684

I was going to ask you guys if I was missing something , I finally got the download link today a little after 1, made a backup of thundershed, wiped everything 3 times install the zip and everything went good, rebooted my phone picked English and then I vet stuck it say it's trying to activate the phone and it sets there, I left it for an hour today and nothing happen rebooted back to thunderstruck and everything was fine tried three more times today and the same thing happen, didn't know if I'm missing something or just got a bad link, and the link Did come from liquid. Thanks for any help









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

You need to hit home or the back button. Ran in to that same problem with I think it was rc2. SO try that and see what it does.


----------



## eric082684

Man I bet I mashed the home, menu, back, and search buttons a thousand times but I will definitely try again

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eric082684

I Did update clockworkmod recovery today to 5.8.0.2, and I have it where recovery is touch now could that have anything to do with it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dachef3184

U should get an option to skip activation

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I went to irc, and couldn't find the link, is it down, I read rc3 is out, I think I'm on rc1

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

To those having issues downloading rc3, they usually comment out the link every hour to half hour. Standing !liquid links aren't used anymore, but if you ask nicely, you can probably get a link posted to you.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## coggy9

There is a RC4 out...just not for Mecha. :\ I hope this means Liquid is working on data.
Might be building.
Nope. No RC4 build.


----------



## Hellboy

I do still get freeze up on even the latest build of liquid rom. In I have it on text message and have the keyboard up and I turn the phone to landscape it freezes on me. Don't this since the first larnaio build and think it did it with the 1.4 may build. Nothing big I just turn it off and keep in trucking. What I saw of the rom its very smooth. Liquid has a winner here. Well liquid always has an awesome from lol

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

dachef3184 said:


> U should get an option to skip activation
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


What he said, skip the activation part, should bring you to the screen to connect to wifi

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

As far as the activation, it has to be allowed to run and fail to configure wifi and get into the rom. Don't know if a wifi on setting is necessary prior to wipe and flash, but 3g only holds through wipe, flash, and reboot.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## JDely31

eric082684 said:


> I was going to ask you guys if I was missing something , I finally got the download link today a little after 1, made a backup of thundershed, wiped everything 3 times install the zip and everything went good, rebooted my phone picked English and then I vet stuck it say it's trying to activate the phone and it sets there, I left it for an hour today and nothing happen rebooted back to thunderstruck and everything was fine tried three more times today and the same thing happen, didn't know if I'm missing something or just got a bad link, and the link Did come from liquid. Thanks for any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 dachef is most likely right. We have no data yet. So that's why it hangs. Its not connected to anything yet. Skip activation & get wifi set up. Then go through activation again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

I don't think it's possible to skip the activation. I tried to when mine went on for 5+ minutes for rc3, though my activation eventually failed and i moved on to set up wifi . There's no skip or cancel option on the activation screen and buttons had haptic feedback but were otherwise unresponsive, unless I'm missing something.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Hellboy

when I installed the latest build it always had the option of activate or skip. I press skip and it took me to the wifi setup.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eric082684

I think on the earlier builds it Did for me but not on this one for some reason

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

I don't know if you guys are having this issues. Because your using bootmanager or what but for me none of these things give me problem
s


----------



## eric082684

I'm not using boot manager

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grand Prix

coggy9 said:


> There is a RC4 out...just not for Mecha. :\ I hope this means Liquid is working on data.
> Might be building.
> Nope. No RC4 build.


He is working on data. Kernel and ril writing is not fun.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

eric082684 said:


> I'm not using boot manager
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


hey, i apologize. i was sure the skip button was there so I wiped and re-installed RC3 but it just goes straight to trying to activate. when I went from RC2 to RC3 I didnt wipe data so I didnt have to re-activate, not sure how to get past that.

Dan


----------



## SkullOne

Grand Prix said:


> He is working on data. Kernel and ril writing is not fun.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


At this point without a leak of the official ICS build, I firmly believe data cannot be done. Liquid's build is very nice though. I'm quite impressed with ICS and I'm very jealous right now at the fact my wife's RAZR will probably update to ICS as soon as I get home from work today.


----------



## Grand Prix

SkullOne said:


> At this point without a leak of the official ICS build, I firmly believe data cannot be done. Liquid's build is very nice though. I'm quite impressed with ICS and I'm very jealous right now at the fact my wife's RAZR will probably update to ICS as soon as I get home from work today.


He's close, the problems lie in reverse engineering an ril and putting the necessary edits in the kernel. I'm helping as much as I can without having a laptop at the moment.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkullOne

Grand Prix said:


> He's close, the problems lie in reverse engineering an ril and putting the necessary edits in the kernel. I'm helping as much as I can without having a laptop at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


"Close" only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. I'm not criticizing Liquid and his work. Liquid has done an amazing job on the ROM and I'm looking forward to seeing the final product. I just think we're missing pieces to the puzzle for the RIL on ICS and we won't get those pieces until we get a leak of the "official" TBolt ICS.


----------



## eric082684

No problem I wasn't being ill No need to apologize I flashed it 8 more times on the 8th it tried to activate for 30 mins and then it gave the option to skip, the time is sweet

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grand Prix

SkullOne said:


> "Close" only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. I'm not criticizing Liquid and his work. Liquid has done an amazing job on the ROM and I'm looking forward to seeing the final product. I just think we're missing pieces to the puzzle for the RIL on ICS and we won't get those pieces until we get a leak of the "official" TBolt ICS.


Well considering how far he has come I'd say he's close. Slayer did it on gb before the bolt ever had it. An official leak would help tremendously, it's just hard work without it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah but a "hacked" together ril doesnt perform as well as official released one . Aosp has shown this

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grand Prix

Hellboy said:


> Yeah but a "hacked" together ril doesnt perform as well as official released one . Aosp has shown this
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I have had absolutely 0 issues with the way the RIL has been working on the latest builds liquid has been producing with the exception of data not connecting. If data becomes working its just a matter of tweaking afterwards.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I would guess you have zero issues with the ril as its not even working. Lol

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dachef3184

Anyone know the last rc they realeased

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

dachef3184 said:


> Anyone know the last rc they realeased
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


1.5 rc3 is the latest for mecha. There is an rc4, but only for toro and maguro Gnex.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## coachcarey

they are up to 1.5 rc6 for the toro


----------



## dachef3184

coachcarey said:


> they are up to 1.5 rc6 for the toro


Wasnt sure if they got that far on the bolt yet

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

Nope rc4 but its super buggy I guess so only a handful of people got that


----------



## Hellboy

Rc3 seems the best so far. Who do we need to bribe at HTC to get the leak we need so desperately lol

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

Lol yes good question... my SD card wiped itself so I'm stuck without rc3 :-(


----------



## quickdraw86

coachcarey said:


> Nope rc4 but its super buggy I guess so only a handful of people got that


Was unaware. Saw liquid's twitter, there wasn't any mention of rc4 mecha. If it was buggy anyway, i'll stick with 3 til there's another one. Thx though.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## quickdraw86

coachcarey said:


> Lol yes good question... my SD card wiped itself so I'm stuck without rc3 :-(


How did it wipe itself?

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## coachcarey

Sometimes my SD card unmounts itself and every once in a while it corrupts the data


----------



## Grand Prix

Edit


----------



## Hellboy

coachcarey said:


> Sometimes my SD card unmounts itself and every once in a while it corrupts the data


Why I make backups of my roms on my computer. Cant afford to lose a liquid ICS rom with working phone and sms lol. Then again I have all 4 of them.


----------



## coachcarey

Yeah I uses to do the same thing looks like its something I need to start doing that again been busy with my baby boy he's only 2 months old and he's a handful lol.. hard to make time for everything you know..


----------



## Hellboy

Oh I know and I can tell you it gets no easier. Mine is 8 years old and sometimes I wish he was 2 months so I can put in in his jail cell errrrr I mean crib lol.


----------



## coachcarey

Haha yeah loving every min of it bro he is my pride and joy


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah until he rips open all your sealed star wars figures you collect back in the 90's. As you walk down stairs and see his collection has grown by about 100 figures. Including some vehicles and a dewback. My son did that to mine and my wifes collections. Granted most was her.


----------



## coachcarey

Haha yeah that is not something I'm looking forward to for sure ill injoy his early days for now lol.. cross that bridge when it comes..


----------



## Grand Prix

Hellboy said:


> I would guess you have zero issues with the ril as its not even working. Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Well, I've been daily driving it making calls and texts just fine. Just have to wait to connect to work wifi or home wifi for data. So yes, ril has been working good, things are looking up and hes always working hard on it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

coachcarey said:


> Haha yeah that is not something I'm looking forward to for sure ill injoy his early days for now lol.. cross that bridge when it comes..


One good thing about kids if you lose something they can find it. Especially if you dont want it found.


----------



## Grand Prix

Hellboy said:


> One good thing about kids if you lose something they can find it. Especially if you dont want it found.


or the remote, they always find that ;-)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Not my kid he is the one that loses it in the first place. I swear if his head wasnt attached to his shoulders by his neck . He would lose that too lol.


----------



## redbelly

Like the sound of this.... tweet from liquid....

I have a feeling 0624 is going to be epic 

http://twitter.com/#!/liquid0624/status/216756189487300608

> via Android Pro Widgets


----------



## coachcarey

redbelly said:


> Like the sound of this....
> 
> I have a feeling 0624 is going to be epic
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/liquid0624/status/216756189487300608
> 
> > via Android Pro Widgets


I saw that hoping it has something to do with bolt that is for sure


----------



## coachcarey

On second thought his twitter account is liquid0624 could be totally unrelated to deving all together


----------



## Nimbus79

I really hope that RIL leak drops soon it's agonizing waiting on htc.... first LTE phone in the country and last to get anything.. no LUV!


----------



## redbelly

coachcarey said:


> On second thought his twitter account is liquid0624 could be totally unrelated to deving all together


yeah, i'm trying not to jump to any conclusions, may not be tbolt, but cant believe its not about developing in some way. though i wonder what significance 0624 has to him?


----------



## quickdraw86

redbelly said:


> yeah, i'm trying not to jump to any conclusions, may not be tbolt, but cant believe its not about developing in some way. though i wonder what significance 0624 has to him?


Well, 0624 is the date today. The significance could be anything, who knows?

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## Nimbus79

redbelly said:


> yeah, i'm trying not to jump to any conclusions, may not be tbolt, but cant believe its not about developing in some way. though i wonder what significance 0624 has to him?


his birthday?


----------



## coachcarey

No his sons birthday


----------



## Hellboy

He said its his son bday but doubt that's what he is talking about. He must have something planned.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dachef3184

They are releasing 1.5 for the gnex. Been asking about the bolt but no one is sure if we will see anything

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170

Well I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## SkullOne

harosxcomp170 said:


> Well I'm hoping for the best!


Sorry to burst your bubble but he just said no data for mecha on IRC.


----------



## sk3litor

Arrrggg. Well boys either the build I got failed me or boot manager lite failed me. Set it up booted into slot 1 and it just hung on HTC screen. Had to eventually do a batt pull and a restore. WHYYY?? HA HA. Probly boot manager.


----------



## dachef3184

sk3litor said:


> Arrrggg. Well boys either the build I got failed me or boot manager lite failed me. Set it up booted into slot 1 and it just hung on HTC screen. Had to eventually do a batt pull and a restore. WHYYY?? HA HA. Probly boot manager.


Which one did u try to install?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173

sk3litor said:


> Arrrggg. Well boys either the build I got failed me or boot manager lite failed me. Set it up booted into slot 1 and it just hung on HTC screen. Had to eventually do a batt pull and a restore. WHYYY?? HA HA. Probly boot manager.


make sure your recovery is up to date. Hang at HTC = old recovery. Also I've seen somebody couldn't get this to load in slot 1, but others could.

Doug B.


----------



## sk3litor

Hmmm. Rom manager says my cwm is up to date 5.0.2.1? Plus I'm poor so I have to use boot manager lite and it only has one slot.


----------



## sk3litor

dachef3184 said:


> Which one did u try to install?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


it was liquid linaro ics v1.5


----------



## dachef3184

sk3litor said:


> it was liquid linaro ics v1.5


I use the lite to and it worked maybe just try a reflash... was it one of the rcs?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor

Yeah I thought it was 1.5 but just noticing his tweet he said 1.5 is being dedicated to his sons bday which is today. I got mine like a week ago from a respectable 3rd party source who's name I wont disclose in the interest of confidentiality ;-). So I don't know.


----------



## coachcarey

Anyone heard any good Mecha news last i heard one of team liquids devs broke the cdma radio but discovered a gsm radio


----------



## dachef3184

Yea that all I heard too

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

Yeah I just talked to nocoast he made it seem like we should be excited but also said no promises


----------



## Hellboy

coachcarey said:


> Yeah I just talked to nocoast he made it seem like we should be excited but also said no promises


Thats what a politician would say. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

Yeah lol one can dream lol I can't upgrade phones till late next year so all I have is a dream of ics for the bolt


----------



## Hellboy

coachcarey said:


> Yeah lol one can dream lol I can't upgrade phones till late next year so all I have is a dream of ics for the bolt


I'm in the same boat. Upgrade in December last I ck. It will come as I have faith in HTC to bring it out. Then we can get liquids full build and rub it in the iPhone um I mean the gnex owners faces lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

Yes those bastards having all the fun lol... But when my contractis up I might be going elsewhere for a phone because I'm not about to pay for shared data...


----------



## Jimmi3_T

coachcarey said:


> Yes those bastards having all the fun lol... But when my contractis up I might be going elsewhere for a phone because I'm not about to pay for shared data...


You don't HAVE to pay for shared data, just pay full retail for the newest phone. What??? that doesn't sound fair....


----------



## brianburen

coachcarey said:


> Anyone heard any good Mecha news last i heard one of team liquids devs broke the cdma radio but discovered a gsm radio


Ahhhhhhhhhh! ha! I knew it had to have a GSM radio! LOL I'm not crazy!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28179-global-lte-from-ota/

and

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25850-qpst-shows-gsm-radio-settings-on-tbolt/


----------



## Hellboy

Sure youre crazy. You're in here ain't ya? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brianburen

Hellboy said:


> Sure youre crazy. You're in here ain't ya? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yea I know.....


----------



## coachcarey

there should be a liquid build for the mecha tonight liquid posted on his twitter


----------



## RichSimplicity

coachcarey said:


> there should be a liquid build for the mecha tonight liquid posted on his twitter


Can you link me to his twitter.


----------



## quickdraw86

RichSimplicity said:


> Can you link me to his twitter.


 http://mobile.twitter.com/liquid0624/

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## quickdraw86

Visited liquid's twitter, looks like droidvicious has joined team liquid. Good news. He'll be on irc tonight with the rest of the team.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## havy15

has he already released it?


----------



## coachcarey

No he hasnt


----------



## havy15

its prolly gonna be later tonight . i wanna run this baby aha


----------



## Grand Prix

coachcarey said:


> Anyone heard any good Mecha news last i heard one of team liquids devs broke the cdma radio but discovered a gsm radio


Verizon uses a cdma/gsm/lte hybrid

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

Grand Prix said:


> Verizon uses a cdma/gsm/lte hybrid
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


have you heard any other news on our beloved tbolt?


----------



## havy15

the release was suppose to be around last night but nothing yet his twitter is still the same


----------



## coachcarey

Yeah idk if he's waiting on full data or what I guess it can't get much better then it is without it so that makes sense..


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah I think he is at the point where there isn't much more to do right now. So I sit here waiting for verizon to drop it as I doubt there will be a leak with this one guys.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170

I'm sad you guys =( I want Ice Cream for the bolt so bad! If we dont get a leak soon I might be saying my good byes.


----------



## coachcarey

Hellboy said:


> Yeah I think he is at the point where there isn't much more to do right now. So I sit here waiting for verizon to drop it as I doubt there will be a leak with this one guys.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


agreed tenfold as hard as it might be its time to just sit back and wait. Unfortunately either team liquid breaks this or Verizon drops it... Even when Verizon drops it it'll take time for the devs to get that ril working with with a aosp rom. But it'll be a stating point at least...


----------



## Hellboy

coachcarey said:


> agreed tenfold as hard as it might be its time to just sit back and wait. Unfortunately either team liquid breaks this or Verizon drops it... Even when Verizon drops it it'll take time for the devs to get that ril working with with a aosp rom. But it'll be a stating point at least...


 or they might look at the sense 4.0 that's on the one series phones to get a Rom out quick while they work on the aosp ril version.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdb424

I was going to give the RIL another shot, but all the links are gone. Hopefully I can find one eventually. I have a week off work and hoped I could do something productive.


----------



## brianburen

kdb424 said:


> I was going to give the RIL another shot, but all the links are gone. Hopefully I can find one eventually. I have a week off work and hoped I could do something productive.


Somebody get this guy ^^^^^^ the RIL links! LOL I agree that we may just have to wait for official release....


----------



## kdb424

I of course have no guarantees that I can make it work, but it's closer now that when I last tried. Having calls and SMS connect is always a plus. I'm not afraid to at least try.


----------



## quickdraw86

Yeah, team liquid has been talking about putting builds together for the razr and one x. It's unlikely that we'll see much on our side until something happens with the update.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## havy15

yeah i wanna atleast give it a shot even tho we have to wait for that ril


----------



## quickdraw86

havy15 said:


> yeah i wanna atleast give it a shot even tho we have to wait for that ril


Not sure if you mean you haven't used any of the rc releases, or merely that you want to try a more recent version than you have before. FWIW, the RC releases are fun to play with to get a feel for what senseless ICS could be on this phone, but are not very practical as DDs because of the need to remain in wifi. I don't mean that to diminish team liquid's work at all, the Rom looks great and has come a long way. I'd love to use a version with data in the future if it comes.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## havy15

i have never used it and


quickdraw86 said:


> Not sure if you mean you haven't used any of the rc releases, or merely that you want to try a more recent version than you have before. FWIW, the RC releases are fun to play with to get a feel for what senseless ICS could be on this phone, but are not very practical as DDs because of the need to remain in wifi. I don't mean that to diminish team liquid's work at all, the Rom looks great and has come a long way. I'd love to use a version with data in the future if it comes.
> 
> *Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


i have never used it and just want a feel for how it works you know but yea i know i wanna use this rom for home and then switch back to thundershed when i leave if you know what i mean but yea true that when the data comes its gonna be my dd


----------



## brianburen

Any news or progress on the RIL or the ROM in general?


----------



## havy15

no release yet ive been on his twitter


----------



## kdb424

Using RC5 sent to me by a reliable source. I'm starting serious work on Saturday. Right now I'm trying to see what's done, and how the current radios are working. This LTE chip is definitely a pain.


----------



## coachcarey

Is the ril broken on rc5?


----------



## kdb424

I have not extensively tried older versions. I am currently using it as my daily driver. There is nothing wrong with it other than occasional glitches that I have seen, but it could have been me breaking it. Only thing broken is data, and I haven't tested GPS yet. Hopefully I can crack the data, but don't get your hopes up. I'll try anyways. RC5 is great if you don't need data like me!


----------



## coachcarey

Yeah I'm not one of the lucky ones who got that RC... I'm still on rc3 it's very nice....


----------



## havy15

i havent tried any RC yet lol


----------



## coachcarey

That blows


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah that does blow. Everyone should enjoy that frozen treat lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

Ah still no news on the bolt ha that sucks lol


----------



## Jaydizzle333

Jelly bean for the nexus is dominating liquids irc channel...


----------



## coachcarey

:-( I hope we have not been forgotten


----------



## havy15

coachcarey said:


> :-( I hope we have not been forgotten


i doubt it man just once data hits then that irc willl be full with thunderbolt users aha


----------



## Hellboy

Don't know about that as we are losing bolt owners left and right. Because they are sick of waiting for ics release.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coachcarey

What hellboy said things aren't looking very bright.


----------



## quickdraw86

While I don't disagree with the bleak outlook on our update, or at least the timeline of it, the thunderbolt really isn't trailing behind other android devices in updates. As of June 2 (earlier this month) of this year, this is the android software distribution across devices:

http://phandroid.com/2012/06/02/ics-continues-its-glacial-rise-up-the-android-distribution-chart/

ICS amounts to 7.1% distribution share across android devices, and jelly bean is obviously far less as it just came out . My point is that Google has done a poor job getting devices updated to ICS, and the bolt is far from being the only device stuck on GB.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## keeverw

quickdraw86 said:


> While I don't disagree with the bleak outlook on our update, or at least the timeline of it, the thunderbolt really isn't trailing behind other android devices in updates. As of June 2 (earlier this month) of this year, this is the android software distribution across devices:
> 
> http://phandroid.com...ribution-chart/
> 
> ICS amounts to 7.1% distribution share across android devices, and jelly bean is obviously far less as it just came out . My point is that Google has done a poor job getting devices updated to ICS, and the bolt is far from being the only device stuck on GB.
> 
> *Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


But of those devices stuck on GB, how many of them have had 3rd party developers come up with ICS roms for them?

I would really like to know.


----------



## Hellboy

Never said the bolt was being singled out from other devices. That bolt owners are just tired of having to wait so long to get ics. It's easier to just buy a gnex and get it over with. I think its the carriers that drag their feet and not Google. As Google has no problems in getting updates out quick for the nexus devices. I think carriers drag it out to make people mad and that they know will result in new phone sales at full price most the time. Because there are many people on here even that needs the latest and greatest in phones.

We are low priority on liquids radar and I can understand that as we still have no ril. So he has done all he can for us. Now with his ics builds for multiple phones the demand is for that group as it should be. Even now vicious is doing the jb Rom for team liquid. So its not like we are forgotten just placed on hold. I know liquid is a man of his word and when this ril drops he will get us a working Rom. It shows by all the 1.5 updates we got within a few weeks.

But the bolt is showing its age and if we see a jb build I will be mostly shocked.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

keeverw said:


> But of those devices stuck on GB, how many of them have had 3rd party developers come up with ICS roms for them?
> 
> I would really like to know.


Only because our ril is the redheaded stepchild of rils. No other HTC phone uses this ril the bolt uses and it proved problematic for HTC with the updates we got in the past.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Agreed. I think HTC and vzw rushed the bolt so much to be the first 4G that HTC ended up releasing a product they even have had problems developing software for.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## coachcarey

There very well could be the biggest understatement of all time lol


----------



## quickdraw86

Lol. Yeah, they can't wait until they can discontinue support for thunderbolt.

*Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Jaydizzle333

quickdraw86 said:


> My point is that Google has done a poor job getting devices updated to ICS, and the bolt is far from being the only device stuck on GB.
> 
> *Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


I wouldn't solely pin this on G. You also have phone makers and the carriers contributing to the fragmentation. With the nexus line and purchase of moto though, G I'd trying to get a handle of the hardware...


----------



## kdb424

For those of you like me that want to disable the capacitive buttons in this (Or and ICS ROM)

edit [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]system/usr/keylayout/mecha-keypad.kl with any text editor or root explorer. Just delete the lines that you want to not work.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]In liquid settings (or your roms settings) set the backlight on the keys to 0 (or manually hack the files, none of which work on liquid, so can't help there).[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]I just wish I knew how I got the softkeys working. I gave it a shot, reflashed back to vanilla liquid, and after a reboot 3 days later, they just appeared. I'll keep you up to date on RIL progress, but I'm seeing why no one cracked this yet. Luckly Verizon is screwing us on data plans anyways, so this rom may be more favorable in the future anyways.[/background]


----------



## dachef3184

kdb424 said:


> For those of you like me that want to disable the capacitive buttons in this (Or and ICS ROM)
> 
> edit [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]system/usr/keylayout/mecha-keypad.kl with any text editor or root explorer. Just delete the lines that you want to not work.[/background]
> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]In liquid settings (or your roms settings) set the backlight on the keys to 0 (or manually hack the files, none of which work on liquid, so can't help there).[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]I just wish I knew how I got the softkeys working. I gave it a shot, reflashed back to vanilla liquid, and after a reboot 3 days later, they just appeared. I'll keep you up to date on RIL progress, but I'm seeing why no one cracked this yet. Luckly Verizon is screwing us on data plans anyways, so this rom may be more favorable in the future anyways.[/background]


Good luck man. Also I.know they were saying in irc it has somethin to do with some edits in the kernel too

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdb424

Up to latest, and minus the life of a family member, but I'm back to coding. Albeit a bit drunk, but hopefully balmer's peak sets in.


----------



## coggy9

Liquid tweeted a while ago that Mecha will be released without data. I hope he releases source of his RIL efforts....

Sent from my Sooner using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrioid

Check the liquid section. New build just dropped!

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## yarly

coggy9 said:


> Liquid tweeted a while ago that Mecha will be released without data. I hope he releases source of his RIL efforts....
> 
> Sent from my Sooner using Tapatalk 2


Would be of no use whether he did or didn't.


----------



## quickdraw86

the official milestone build is a great step up from the betas, haven't had any random reboots or experienced any force closes. team liquid has done an unbelievable job with the rom, and i hope they keep working on it. if the camcorder and mms issues get worked out, DD for sure.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## harosxcomp170

quickdraw86 said:


> the official milestone build is a great step up from the betas, haven't had any random reboots or experienced any force closes. team liquid has done an unbelievable job with the rom, and i hope they keep working on it. if the camcorder and mms issues get worked out, DD for sure.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


Huh? Thats weird? Cause I did a fresh wipe and install and i keep getting alot of reboots? I'm on the new 1.5 with stock kernal?


----------



## brianburen

quickdraw86 said:


> the official milestone build is a great step up from the betas, haven't had any random reboots or experienced any force closes. team liquid has done an unbelievable job with the rom, and i hope they keep working on it. if the camcorder and mms issues get worked out, DD for sure.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


Same here except when I did ext4 instead of ext2. I cant get this to work with it formatted to ext4, I get bootloops

Whem I use EXT2 format, bam no problems, this thing flies!


----------



## quickdraw86

brianburen said:


> Whem I use EXT2 format, bam no problems, this thing flies!


yep, that's the format i'm using to run mine too, no issues.


----------



## harosxcomp170

brianburen said:


> Same here except when I did ext4 instead of ext2. I cant get this to work with it formatted to ext4, I get bootloops
> 
> Whem I use EXT2 format, bam no problems, this thing flies!


IM using Clock Work Recovery am I better off using 4extra recovery? It's it hard to replace my clockwork? Will it get rid of my 4 back-UPS I have on clock work recovery? Any help is greatly appreciated!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brianburen

harosxcomp170 said:


> IM using Clock Work Recovery am I better off using 4extra recovery? It's it hard to replace my clockwork? Will it get rid of my 4 back-UPS I have on clock work recovery? Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Its your preference really, but I prefer 4ext recovery, and no it will use your old backups from CWM.

At least it did on mine, Quickdraw correct me if I'm wrong.....

Link to their site: http://4ext.net/

Google Play link: https://market.android.com/details?id=ext.recovery.control&feature=search_result


----------



## quickdraw86

brianburen said:


> Its your preference really, but I prefer 4ext recovery, and no it will use your old backups from CWM.
> 
> At least it did on mine, Quickdraw correct me if I'm wrong.....
> 
> Link to their site: http://4ext.net/
> 
> Google Play link: https://market.andro...e=search_result


you're right. by default, 4ext makes backups in the tar archive format, which is fully compatible with backups made using the current version of CWM recovery. the great thing about 4ext is that you can also opt to make backups in the older yaffs2 archive format if you so choose.


----------



## quickdraw86

harosxcomp170 said:


> IM using Clock Work Recovery am I better off using 4extra recovery? It's it hard to replace my clockwork? Will it get rid of my 4 back-UPS I have on clock work recovery? Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


IMHO, you're much better off using 4ext. it's very easy to replace CWM recovery. from the 4ext app, you can choose to install 4ext recovery from the main menu and it flashes right over CWM, no additional steps are necessary. brianburen posted a link that will direct you to the free trial version of the 4ext app (similar to rom manager for CWM recovery) at their website, and also one that will take you to the play store to view the paid version of the 4ext app. if you need more information, i posted specific instructions of how to install 4ext recovery and general discussion about it in this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28265-recoveries/


----------



## harosxcomp170

Thanks I got it on here now its so much better than CWR. Thanks bud!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

harosxcomp170 said:


> Thanks I got it on here now its so much better than CWR. Thanks bud!
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


no problem, glad you like it.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## coggy9

yarly said:


> Would be of no use whether he did or didn't.


If everyone had that attitude, we would be using Nokias. Just because he couldn't get data, doesn't mean someone else can't...

Sent from my Sooner using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

coggy9 said:


> If everyone had that attitude, we would be using Nokias. Just because he couldn't get data, doesn't mean someone else can't...
> 
> Sent from my Sooner using Tapatalk 2


I have that attitude because using someone else's work in coding in a project like this is rarely anymore helpful than doing it from scratch. That and I've dealt with the TB enough to know I wouldn't use someone else's work in that area because not everyone has the same styles, motivation to comment what they do or test so in the end, you spent more time figuring out what they did than doing it without. Besides who knows what bugs one would encounter and not be aware of because they were induced by the person working on it before you. Better to start from scratch.

Before you ask why am I not working on it myself? Because my thunderbolt is broke and I'm not motivated to pay for a new display any time soon. Otherwise I probably would for fun.

I don't just make crap up and reply to such things on the forum unless I know what I'm talking about though.


----------



## keeverw

quickdraw86 said:


> Agreed. I think HTC and vzw rushed the bolt so much to be the first 4G that HTC ended up releasing a product they even have had problems developing software for.
> 
> *Sent from Thunderbolt 4G*


Do you really think that is it?

I think it's more that the TBolt is just getting to be an older phone, and has gotten pushed to the back burner.


----------



## quickdraw86

keeverw said:


> Do you really think that is it?
> 
> I think it's more that the TBolt is just getting to be an older phone, and has gotten pushed to the back burner.


in a word, yeah. if you recall, even when the bolt was relatively new and a flagship device for HTC, the update to gingerbread was delayed and delayed. there's no reason for extended testing on a "dot" release (2.2 to 2.3) besides difficulty in stabilizing it. from what i've read, the unique RIL architecture of the bolt is problematic to HTC as well.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Hellboy

yarly said:


> I have that attitude because using someone else's work in coding in a project like this is rarely anymore helpful than doing it from scratch. That and I've dealt with the TB enough to know I wouldn't use someone else's work in that area because not everyone has the same styles, motivation to comment what they do or test so in the end, you spent more time figuring out what they did than doing it without. Besides who knows what bugs one would encounter and not be aware of because they were induced by the person working on it before you. Better to start from scratch.
> 
> Before you ask why am I not working on it myself? Because my thunderbolt is broke and I'm not motivated to pay for a new display any time soon. Otherwise I probably would for fun.
> 
> I don't just make crap up and reply to such things on the forum unless I know what I'm talking about though.


I have to disagree with some of what you said. Who cares who gets it working. Companies always bring in other people to help if the people working on a project gets stuck on something.

I most of the time agree with you but really I ask you whats so wrong in letting others help. Worse they can do is fail. The best they can do is get us a working ril by working jointly. So I must say I see no harm in him releasing the ril he worked on.


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> I have to disagree with some of what you said. Who cares who gets it working. Companies always bring in other people to help if the people working on a project gets stuck on something.
> 
> I most of the time agree with you but really I ask you whats so wrong in letting others help. Worse they can do is fail. The best they can do is get us a working ril by working jointly. So I must say I see no harm in him releasing the ril he worked on.


I never said anything about it being wrong to let others help, I just don't think anyone would find working off of his stuff that useful.


----------



## Hellboy

What I am trying to say is you never know till you try. Oh and while on this ril talk I read on the news section of rootz. I saw where qualcomm is releasing stuff about their snapdragon chips to devs and wonder if this will incluse the RIL? You seem to the go to person with questions like this.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I have been away for a while. What is the latest build he has completes?

Redguard level 81 - Dual Enchanted Dragonbone Axes - Fully Upgraded Werewolf


----------



## quickdraw86

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I have been away for a while. What is the latest build he has completes?
> 
> Redguard level 81 - Dual Enchanted Dragonbone Axes - Fully Upgraded Werewolf


there's an official build of 1.5 up in the liquid section of TB development.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

That build has broken sms unless it was updated.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> That build has broken sms unless it was updated.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


MMS is broken in the official 1.5, sms works fine.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> What I am trying to say is you never know till you try. Oh and while on this ril talk I read on the news section of rootz. I saw where qualcomm is releasing stuff about their snapdragon chips to devs and wonder if this will incluse the RIL? You seem to the go to person with questions like this.


Yeah, I mean if it gives someone a small sense of hope then sure, why not. You could probably get whatever you wanted of it now, just need to ask the right person. I would ask jbirdvegas. If he doesn't reply after a few days, then I can ask him for you. I never expect everyone to always agree with me. I generally just speak my mind to save on time and sometimes it comes off a bit blunt or able to be misinterpreted (as things happen online).

Anyways about that SDK you mentioned. That particular one is more or less what Nvidia puts out for their Tegra line. It's mainly graphical tweaks, camera related stuff, and some ways to do location stuff without waking up the device.

However...they do have some other SDKs that have been around for a while that support doing various things with the MSM9600 chipset (that the TB has for LTE) for communicating. How specific they get into things, I'm not sure of as I haven't looked. I'm short on time right now this week, but when I do have time I'll read over their API some and such just for curiosity's sake. Most that would likely come out of it would be a better understanding of the parts of the code that are not as easy to decompile and read through (radio software code and maybe some of the c/c++ RIL related libraries).

Link for anyone that cares: https://developer.qualcomm.com/mobile-development/mobile-technologies/3g4g-connectivity-gobi


----------



## Hellboy

I was just playing devils advocate I know nothing of codes.

On Qualcomm would be nice if it could help out the devs on the ril some.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> I was just playing devils advocate I know nothing of codes.
> 
> On Qualcomm would be nice if it could help out the devs on the ril some.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ah, I was mostly meaning "you" generically for anyone that was interested at all. I might sound grumpy about the whole thing, but I wouldn't deny someone from trying.


----------



## Hellboy

Ok was just making sure. I can see both sides to this. It's nice to see a phone still get love from the devs with whats out there and what HTC throws up walls to block them. One day we will get ics and I won't even think of jb on this phone. I think ics is a fitting end to the thunderbolt. We can say everything has been done for the redheaded step child of phones lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brianburen

> Dan says:
> 
> As someone who has worked for Qualcomm CDMA Testing Chipsets and the software that HTC uses on these phones I don't blame HTC they have 4 other phones with the exact same hardware excluding cameras and excluding Verizons Software have and a few drivers the same Operating software that haven't had the problems that we see with the thunderbolt, I also can state for a fact HTC and Qualcomm have ICS worked out for the Tbolt its just a matter or verizon to put their crap on it and for everyone to test it again find something broken HTC sees if its anything they did then back to qualcomm to figure out how Verizon broke it fix it send it back to VZW for approval they tweak it again and break something else round and round it goes until some one stops fixing something that was broken by the other companies


Seen this here... http://www.gottabemo...emains-unknown/

Kinda adds a little gimmer of hope ..... that it may be soon. "It" being a leak or Full ICS update....


----------



## havy15

Im getting a play store error guys

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy

Try clearing the cache for the play store app. This rom has more bugs than a bait shop lol. If you have the rc3 rom I'd suggest running that than this one. Way more stable and works better to

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170

Please HTC or Verizon throw us a link!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15

Hellboy said:


> Try clearing the cache for the play store app. This rom has more bugs than a bait shop lol. If you have the rc3 rom I'd suggest running that than this one. Way more stable and works better to
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


ill try doing that and seeing wassup


----------



## crkdvnm

Bump. Another locked thread. May as well throw this up at the top. Why not.


----------



## havy15

i wonder what happened to this thread lol


----------



## yarly

havy15 said:


> i wonder what happened to this thread lol


Nothing, lol. So long as it's not turned into a thread to vent about whatever drama that most are unaware of all the details about. As long as it stays on any other topic, no one is going to close it


----------



## Hellboy

yarly said:


> Nothing, lol. So long as it's not turned into a thread to vent about whatever drama that most are unaware of all the details about. As long as it stays on any other topic, no one is going to close it


Hmmmmm.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dumas777

Liquid ICS 1.5 rom. Still the only TBolt ICS rom even half way close to being a daily driver. Perhaps other people can talk when they release an ics rom for the TBolt. Jealous much?


----------



## dumas777

Oh thats right everybody else is waiting for the official TBolt ICS release so they can theme it a little bit and announce "their" new 1337 rom.


----------



## Hellboy

dumas777 said:


> Oh thats right everybody else is waiting for the official TBolt ICS release so they can theme it a little bit and announce "their" new 1337 rom.


 isn't that what all rom's are? People put their tweaks on it and call it theirs?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dumas777

Hellboy said:


> and without twisted kernel where would 1.5 be at?
> 
> isn't that what all rom's are? People put their tweaks on it and call it theirs?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Point taken. Cheers to everyone who contributed to the rom directly or indirectly. May everyone the get the credit they deserve so people are not butt hurt and rom development on the red headed step child TBolt continue.


----------



## tremoloflow

Has anyone else has Skype force close when trying to log in? Has there been a fix for this issue?


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Is there a fix for YouTube, I don't really care if there isn't. It would just be nice to have it working since I just flashed Google Now, it works very well by the way. Also I noticed on some places they were saying voice doesn't work but it does.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmyco2008

Voice is iffy, you have to touch the "begin talking" button, touch it again to stop it from "capturing" your voice, then hit it again within a few seconds, then you can talk. But hey, it works, and it is cool!


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

I don't usually have to do all that I just tap and hold for a second then I tap again, if you use the widget it works a little better. After you get it to work the first time is fine until you close it out.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> Is there a fix for YouTube, I don't really care if there isn't. It would just be nice to have it working since I just flashed Google Now, it works very well by the way. Also I noticed on some places they were saying voice doesn't work but it does.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Here you go! Fix for YouTube, Google Music, and Movies. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29390587


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Thank you so much, now I can finally play with the video searches on Google Now.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

No problem hopefully we don't have these problems on the next ics build.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

EDIT: Well apparently we found the fix to the actual problem to making Google Music and YouTube not work. Unfortunately it needs a complete recompile from source so might be a while before we see it. Info on it can be found in the thread I gave you with the modded apps.


----------



## RichSimplicity

What build was the most stable and had less bugs?


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

RichSimplicity said:


> What build was the most stable and had less bugs?


The one posted here http://twisted.dyndns.tv:3194/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=62 however we might see another build from another dev that is going to pick up where liquid left off so just have to wait.


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

There's a new build on XDA.

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmyco2008

There's a new build on Mecha Centre too! lol


----------



## recDNA

Without data what good is it?


----------



## jimmyco2008

It's...cool....

I mean the list of add-ons SPJester stuffed in this ROM should explain why anyone would want it, at least over the original Liquid ICS v1.5.


----------



## quickdraw86

recDNA said:


> Without data what good is it?


you have to look at the bigger picture. if SPjester and other members of teamliquid keep going on building the best possible rom base in anticipation of an official ICS release and the RIL, they'll make short work of modifying the official RIL for data on their rom. besides, running jmod is good fun! lol


----------



## jimmyco2008

And I actually...think..I see better battery life with SPJester's version.


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Not everyone needs data anyway, I'm fine without it. Also I did download it from mechacentre, I just said XDA so they could see the changes and stuff.

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmyco2008

Haha I was just kidding around, but that's a good point! I'll have to check statistics, but Jester's ICS is probably the most-downloaded in a single-day ROM.


----------



## quickdraw86

really? and i remember you saying before that his jellyblur was also hugely downloaded. i like jester's stuff, it's great that his work is seeing good traffic.


----------



## jimmyco2008

Well JellyBlur and Liquid ICS v1.5 alternated, but lately Liquid ICS has been the most downloaded...So I can only assume this new ICS build is now getting the most downloads per day... I'm going to check that now.

EDIT: Yeah Liquid ICS v1.5 has more than three times the downloads seen with JellyBlur, and the second most-downloaded ROM is CM7...hmm.. I hadn't checked in a while I guess, because I remember JellyBlur being in the lead.

I can't tell you how many people have downloaded the latest from SPJester, turns out Minus does _not _automatically record the number of downloads. So I'll have to change the links to go through goo.gl for stats.

I guess that's what I'll do in the next few days.


----------



## quickdraw86

nice!


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Data is working on the latest 2.6 build, go to xda to get it along with the radios.

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## crkdvnm

I'd like to brag and say I was the first to have data and brright it up to the boys last night, lol. Was pretty exciting to say the least. Sending this on 1x. Woohoo

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

So on the Source @ XDA I see the new build, then two links under it.... I'm guessing they're each radios you can use with it to get 1X?


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah the one is the Mr4 leak and the other one is the latest radio

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

And that second link, the radio, is CDMA and LTE combined? I remember when radios came out that way lol, now it's CDMA here and then flash LTE, you know, for mixing and matching.

And the first is the baseband?... what exactly is it, and what's the difference between radio and baseband?


----------



## Hellboy

The baseband is the radio and yeah the file has both cdma and lte files in there

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

crkdvnm said:


> I'd like to brag and say I was the first to have data and brright it up to the boys last night, lol. Was pretty exciting to say the least. Sending this on 1x. Woohoo
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I'll put you down for a Nobel how's that? Hope you win. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm

Hellboy said:


> I'll put you down for a Nobel how's that? Hope you win. Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Haha. I'll take it

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

So why are there two links to two different files under the ROM link?...which one would I use?


----------



## Hellboy

The first link was for the mr4 radio because it was thought only that radio worked on this rom. Then it was found out the other radios worked also.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## jimmyco2008

Well...the second link is about the same size as the first, but it won't flash in HBOOT.... so...what other radios work, the first link, and what else?

EDIT: I have 1X and I've been on..I don't even know what radio I'm on....


----------



## jimmyco2008

So baseband is the particular radio, and the 605.19 refers to the OTA that the baseband can be found in? Jeez I should know this...


----------



## heath2805

jimmyco2008 said:


> So why are there two links to two different files under the ROM link?...which one would I use?


lol good question ...the threads have blown up since this morning. Im trying to catch up. I downloaded the MR 2.6 and everything seems smooth so far. Couldn't send mms but i can receive them.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

I put the first link on Mecha Centre, took the second one down because it wouldn't flash in HBOOT for me...I actually haven't tried the first link because 1X already works on whatever radio I'm on...

Has anyone had success with the first radio link in SPJester's ICS thread?


----------



## joem333

heath2805 said:


> lol good question ...the threads have blown up since this morning. Im trying to catch up. I downloaded the MR 2.6 and everything seems smooth so far. Couldn't send mms but i can receive them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


same here can not send mms


----------



## allo_87

I did have good luck with the older of the two. If you're having issues like I did where it won't download in full check page 15, I uploaded it to my Google drive.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic

joem333 said:


> same here can not send mms


Known issue atm guys. Its being worked on. But I think they are trying to use what they know now to get the rest of the data working.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

I'm getting really bad speeds, do you think I'm doing something wrong or forgetting something?

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> I'm getting really bad speeds, do you think I'm doing something wrong or forgetting something?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


You're on 1x (aka pre EvDO CDMA [aka 2g]). I figured that would be self explanatory for data speeds.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Yeah that's actually on par for 1x. Hell VzW 3G I'd get around 2MB down on a good day.

ICS is not worth 1x data speeds that's for sure.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

There are some people getting up to 3mb/s on this "1x"

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Yeah I know all that, I was talking about what Link stated. Multiple people are getting 2-3 down.

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> There are some people getting up to 3mb/s on this "1x"
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't trust some speed test app to give accurate readings. Download rates for 1x are like 100-150kilobits per second (.1 to .15 mbps) or 12-18 kilobytes per second.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

yarly said:


> I wouldn't trust some speed test app to give accurate readings.


What do you recommend then?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nsmac84

yarly said:


> I wouldn't trust some speed test app to give accurate readings.


Yeah the speed test app shows I'm getting up to 3 too. But maybe it isn't right. Although every website I go to loads up ridiculously fast. Just saying....

Sent from Thunder


----------



## yarly

gammaxgoblin said:


> What do you recommend then?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Use a torrent app that shows up/down rates and download a linux distro that uses torrents for 10-15mins and watch the speeds. Convert that rate from kilobytes per second into megabits per second or kilobits per second, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> There are some people getting up to 3mb/s on this "1x"
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Call it "1x" all you want but its 2G.


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Do you mean like ttorrent , Linux distro?

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#BitTorrent

plus

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobilityflow.torrent&hl=en


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

yarly said:


> Use a torrent app that shows up/down rates and download a linux distro that uses torrents for 10-15mins and watch the speeds. Convert that rate from kilobytes per second into megabits per second or kilobits per second, whichever you prefer.


If you switch it over to EvDo Only it displays as 3G EvDo A8. I've streamed my music without any lag also downloaded and updated apps at fairly decent speeds as well as some web browsing I'd say it's quite a bit faster then just 100kb/s lol.


----------



## yarly

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> If you switch it over to EvDo Only it displays as 3G EvDo A8. I've streamed my music without any lag also downloaded and updated apps at fairly decent speeds as well as some web browsing I'd say it's quite a bit faster then just 100kb/s lol.


Then not everyone is on 1x then despite what was previously mentioned. I know what 1x speeds are and obviously you're not on 1x. Kind of makes this whole conversation moot for you at least. I can only go by what is mentioned because I have a mostly non-working TB so I cannot verify anything myself


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

yarly said:


> Then not everyone is on 1x then despite what was previously mentioned. I know what 1x speeds are and obviously you're not on 1x. Kind of makes this whole conversation moot for you at least. I can only go by what is mentioned because I have a mostly non-working TB so I cannot verify anything myself


Yeah I think that it's not reporting 1x correctly I get the same speeds on "3G" as I do on the "1x". It's not the best but at the same time it's not terrible gets you by until 4G LTE is fixed.


----------



## yarly

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Yeah I think that it's not reporting 1x correctly I get the same speeds on "3G" as I do on the "1x". It's not the best but at the same time it's not terrible gets you by until 4G LTE is fixed.


Haha. Nothing shocks me with whom is behind the working on this particular ROM 

At least you're getting data speeds, even if it's not showing it correctly.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

yarly said:


> Haha. Nothing shocks me with whom is behind the working on this particular ROM
> 
> At least you're getting data speeds, even if it's not showing it correctly.


Honestly any data is better than no data I wish more devs would jump on the band wagon and get this thing up and running lol.


----------



## asd011

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Honestly any data is better than no data I wish more devs would jump on the band wagon and get this thing up and running lol.


 im not sure if the data speeds are accurate for 1x(3g) because It says I'm getting 4.5 down and 5.2 up


----------



## Watoy

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah that's actually on par for 1x. Hell VzW 3G I'd get around 2MB down on a good day.
> 
> ICS is not worth 1x data speeds that's for sure.


First its about no data now its because its too slow for some lol trolls

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

Watoy said:


> First its about no data now its because its too slow for some lol trolls
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


i doubt mustang is trying to troll, he's an admin. here...


----------



## yarly

quickdraw86 said:


> i doubt mustang is trying to troll, he's an admin. here...


He wasn't. We were talking about how silly it was to think those were 1x speeds on Google talk before we posted here and were curious 

On a side note, yet another annoyance of those that use tapatalk is they cannot tell who is a staff member and who is not. We've actually had users say something like "f*ck you" and then reply right after, "oh sorry, I didn't realize you were a staff member" like that makes it any better as someone shouldn't have been treating a user like that in the first place lol.


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah, the forums are a lot like real life in some ways, some people are just jerks. lol


----------



## recDNA

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, the forums are a lot like real life in some ways, some people are just jerks. lol


I still find people here far more altruistic than "real life". I've known complete strangers to work for hours on some mod just because a complete stranger (me) asked. Then there's the developers...they're a whole different breed. Not hours but night after night of no sleep working on roms for pennies an hour at best only to be bugged by noobs like me who screw up their work. Sure, there is the occasional dust up here but if we all helped each other in "real life" the way people do here we'd all be rich in every way.


----------



## quickdraw86

recDNA said:


> I still find people here far more altruistic than "real life". I've known complete strangers to work for hours on some mod just because a complete stranger (me) asked. Then there's the developers...they're a whole different breed. Not hours but night after night of no sleep working on roms for pennies an hour at best only to be bugged by noobs like me who screw up their work. Sure, there is the occasional dust up here but if we all helped each other in "real life" the way people do here we'd all be rich in every way.


i agree with you. i meant that, unfortunately, there are a few individuals on rootzwiki that seem unable to follow basic rules and show others respect and consideration while using the site. i appreciate every contributor to the community, whether he or she is a developer, themer, or another user that shared a mod or helped someone else. this is a community, one that benefits as a whole when those part of it cooperate with eachother. i try to help others when i can, as do MANY others. those that choose to curse at or otherwise disrespect other users don't belong here. being part of this site, or any other site, is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Watoy said:


> First its about no data now its because its too slow for some lol trolls
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


Yes I'm a troll because I can deal with reality and tell someone that their speed test of less than 1 mbps is legit considering they are on 1X. Have fun in your fantasy world where 1X > 4G LTE.

I never complained just fyi as I ditched the TBolt back in December. I could careless if the TBolt on ICS has data/no data/fast/slow as I don't have to deal with it. Was simply trying to inform the person their speed test was legit for the connection they were running.


----------



## Hellboy

Darn mod trolls. Lol

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## jimmyco2008

Hellboy said:


> Darn mod trolls. Lol
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


Someone's happy lol


----------



## Watoy

Sorry didn't mean to be rude or anything, i am just very thankful ics has data, and this 1x is way better than the data i was getting because they would cut off sometimes even not get data in places im suppose to get data. And it happened on every rom, its wierd because before i could get 4g while in a moving vehicle and anywhere else and would never cutoff. But ive been seeing people with the same issue. Haha just my 2 cents

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Watoy said:


> Sorry didn't mean to be rude or anything, i am just very thankful ics has data, and this 1x is way better than the data i was getting because they would cut off sometimes even not get data in places im suppose to get data. And it happened on every rom, its wierd because before i could get 4g while in a moving vehicle and anywhere else and would never cutoff. But ive been seeing people with the same issue. Haha just my 2 cents
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


Well if you haven't been keeping up with the other thread (which probably should be merged with this one LOL). I did a lot of extensive testing with several different speed tests and real world downloads and I was able to download a 700MB file while tethering to my computer at about 1MB/s took me 13 minutes to download it and I got this speed test as well on my browser.


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

I've gotten very different speeds during my tests, and different settings set.

It holds TEA....


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

I will say this it's not always very stable but speed test is wrong. Use the notification toggles for data/LTE to get LTE to turn on.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> I will say this it's not always very stable but speed test is wrong. Use the notification toggles for data/LTE to get LTE to turn on.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Stupid q where are these toggles.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

You have to enable them in the liquid settings.


----------



## Adrioid

Hellboy said:


> Stupid q where are these toggles.
> 
> yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


Go into settings - Interface - status bar- toggles - enabled toggles

Sent from my Transformer!


----------



## SP-JESTER

Well i see this thread gets some activity..


----------



## quickdraw86

SP-JESTER said:


> Well i see this thread gets some activity..


yeah, people are loving it, myself included! and, yeah, he did, just didn't clarify whether he meant it was off of his or someone else's.


----------



## crkdvnm

SP-JESTER said:


> Well i see this thread gets some activity..


Im getting like three different emails from each of the ICS threads im on lol


----------



## SP-JESTER

Well im trying to figure out what he meant before drawing conclusions. Its a defend/not defend kind of situation


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah, that's probably the best way to play it.


----------



## Liarsenic

SP-JESTER said:


> Well im trying to figure out what he meant before drawing conclusions. Its a defend/not defend kind of situation


I don't understand what he meant by it either. I figured he would post and clarify eventually. I couldn't tell if he was accusing you of anything or voicing his jealousy over the fact that you somehow got data working....

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SP-JESTER

Well its all good. Because we got our asses covered dont worry. Shits about to get real fun  You are either with us or you aint, Haters gonna hate


----------



## quickdraw86

SP-JESTER said:


> Well its all good. Because we got our asses covered dont worry. Shits about to get real fun  You are either with us or you aint, Haters gonna hate


yeah. hmm... must be a hint about the fresh source build, can't wait!


----------



## quickdraw86

Liarsenic said:


> I don't understand what he meant by it either. I figured he would post and clarify eventually. I couldn't tell if he was accusing you of anything or voicing his jealousy over the fact that you somehow got data working....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


well... it was a cryptic post, but he linked to liquid ICS, so i took it more as he was alluding to the allegations that krylon made... but then he seemed to dismiss those and took a passive/aggressive dig at rootz and similar sites... idk.


----------



## jimmyco2008

What's a cryptic post?


----------



## heath2805

jimmyco2008 said:


> What's a cryptic post?


A mysterious post! Haha

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

jimmyco2008 said:


> What's a cryptic post?


 http://i.word.com/ithesaurus/cryptic


----------



## Brainfart

With Liquid's Rom ICS now with working data what is the battery life like? Can we revert back to our stock batteries and have it last a whole day? Or is the extended battery still a necessity? I didn't go through the 42 other pages to see if there is an answer to this sorry.


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

I don't use the data often, but I run on Wi-Fi all day and the battery life is very good.

It holds TEA....


----------



## Hellboy

Some say battery life is great for them. Then for me and others not so great on mobile data. It's ics with data.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup

Well I got like 3 days on battery =p


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Yeah battery has been amazing on Wi-Fi on the data so far today I got up at 9:30 and it's now almost 9pm and I'm at 32 that is with flashing a new build and restarting so figure that uses 15% lol.


----------



## Hellboy

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Yeah battery has been amazing on Wi-Fi on the data so far today I got up at 9:30 and it's now almost 9pm and I'm at 32 that is with flashing a new build and restarting so figure that uses 15% lol.


A new build? Anything thing get worked out?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

heath2805 said:


> A mysterious post! Haha
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


ughhhhhh. I mean where's the post. lol smartasses, I'm pointing at you too, quickdraw


----------



## jimmyco2008

Brainfart said:


> With Liquid's Rom ICS now with working data what is the battery life like? Can we revert back to our stock batteries and have it last a whole day? Or is the extended battery still a necessity? I didn't go through the 42 other pages to see if there is an answer to this sorry.


I find it moderate, a little better compared to CM7, but not as good as Liquid ICS without mobile data (and all the..."crapware", I say that carefully, that SPJester threw in).

I'm suspecting though that...well I think battery life could be blamed on all the bugs and background processes. I don't know what's going on, but it isn't the most responsive ROM in the West.

And of course to fan the flamers, I don't mean that in a criticizing, demeaning way, I am just stating the facts. I get about 30 FCs a day on the ROM, and it is far from perfect. Still use it as a DD so there's my compliment to it lol.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

To be completely honest, bluntly honest, I don't care at all who actually built what portion of what Rom, or how much is source, versus someone else's work. It should be flattering to have your work duplicated, plus why fix some thing that is done well. Anyway, all I care about, as an android flasher and user, is that we get awesome people making awesome roms. The further technology progresses, invention lessens and innovation increases. On a side note, I've seen many many people go on power trips. They can't be helped and its hard to resist. The bottom line is we are all essentially equal, regardless of whoever thinks they are more or less important than anyone else. Sorry, reading a bunch of posts, been thinking about this for a while...

ALL DEVS ARE RIPPING OFF ANDROID SOURCE! LOL JK. ( and according to the late Steve jobs, rip, we are all using a stolen product, thermonuclear war pending....)

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

jimmyco2008 said:


> I find it moderate, a little better compared to CM7, but not as good as Liquid ICS without mobile data (and all the..."crapware", I say that carefully, that SPJester threw in).
> 
> I'm suspecting though that...well I think battery life could be blamed on all the bugs and background processes. I don't know what's going on, but it isn't the most responsive ROM in the West.
> 
> And of course to fan the flamers, I don't mean that in a criticizing, demeaning way, I am just stating the facts. I get about 30 FCs a day on the ROM, and it is far from perfect. Still use it as a DD so there's my compliment to it lol.


JIMMY, how dare you report a differing experience! LOL.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

jimmyco2008 said:


> ughhhhhh. I mean where's the post. lol smartasses, I'm pointing at you too, quickdraw


i wasn't sure what you meant, so i erred on the side of funny. anyway, here's that post:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...ary link this time lololol
edit: link fixed.


----------



## quickdraw86

gammaxgoblin said:


> and according to the late Steve jobs, R.I.P., we are all using a stolen product, thermonuclear war pending...


no, PATENT PENDING! i think the thermonuclear war is here... lol


----------



## yarly

gammaxgoblin said:


> To be completely honest, bluntly honest, I don't care at all who actually built what portion of what Rom, or how much is source, versus someone else's work.


As part of the staff, I care when other developers complain about credit not being given as it's their right according to the site rules (xda has similar rules for comparison). Users don't care, but users are also not dealing with keeping the peace between developers.

As a developer, I care about licenses not being followed (for Android, mostly GPL as Apache does not require source). I also care if I can mod something easily that annoys me in something I am using.

As a user, I care about sources being out in full because I want to know I can trust developers not to screw something up or put something malicious in their code (inadvertently or intentionally). Things happen and users generally don't know it because they're not interested in that (well they care when things break or after the fact, but rarely before). Giving out the source is a trust contract between user and developer (yeah yeah I know crap can still get slipped in, but that's not the point, it's there for whomever wants to read it). I also care because crap cannot be fixed without sources or improved. There would be no ICS for the Thunderbolt right now without sources from Google, Cyanogen, AOKP, Twisted, Liquid and others. All but one developer has opened (and kept open) their source. Maybe no one cares, but there's always some that just keep silent that do care.

In the end without any source, you're left at the mercy of whomever controls the code to give you want you want. I know it's an exaggeration, but it kind of sounds like a certain fruit company a bit, doesn't it? Perhaps everyone is happy right now, but as I know users, they eventually get over the "honeymoon period" and want more out of their ROM and then comes a contradiction. Users want mods and more features, but the ROM they use does not have all of its sources opened up. That's when users start to care about things and perhaps in a couple weeks or a month or two, the average user will care a bit more.

As I already mentioned, some or many do not care about any of the above. For those that do not care, this is kind of a non-issue. I honestly care not what anyone puts on their phone, but I do like to enlighten users that possibly did not think about certain sides of things beforehand. Flash away and such, just wanted to give both sides of things for those that are interested to read.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

yarly said:


> As part of the staff, I care when other developers complain about credit not being given as it's their right according to the site rules (xda has similar rules for comparison). Users don't care, but users are also not dealing with keeping the peace between developers.
> 
> As a developer, I care about licenses not being followed (for Android, mostly GPL as Apache does not require source). I also care if I can mod something easily that annoys me in something I am using.
> 
> As a user I care about sources being out in full because I want to know I can trust developers not to screw something up or put something malicious in their code (inadvertently or intentionally). Things happen and users generally don't know it because they're not interested in that (well they care when things break or after the fact, but rarely before). Giving out the source is a trust contract between user and developer (yeah yeah I know crap can still get slipped in, but that's not the point, it's there for whomever wants to read it). I also care because crap cannot be fixed without sources or improved. There would be no ICS for the Thunderbolt right now without sources from Google, Cyanogen, AOKP, Twisted, Liquid and others. All but one developer has opened (and kept open) their source. Maybe no one cares, but there's always some that just keep silent that do care.
> 
> In the end without any source, you're left at the mercy of whomever controls the code to give you want you want. I know it's an exaggeration, but it kind of sounds like a certain fruit company a bit, doesn't it? Perhaps everyone is happy right now, but as I know users, they eventually get over the "honeymoon period" and want more out of their ROM and then comes a contradiction. Users want mods and more features, but the ROM they use does not have all of its sources opened up. That's when users start to care about things and perhaps in a couple weeks or a month or two, the average user will care a bit more.
> 
> As I already mentioned, some or many do not care about any of the above. For those that do not care, this is kind of a non-issue. I honestly care not what anyone puts on their phone, but I do like to enlighten users that possibly did not think about certain sides of things beforehand. Flash away and such, just wanted to give both sides of things for those that are interested to read.


While I can see your point of view, and several new points if view I hadn't considered, for which I thank you, whenever I start hearing site rules, I start thinking fascism and suppression of expression. I understand that private entities need not afford the same freedoms granted to us as citizens. It still makes me cringe.

It can't be that hard to type credit to: blank, blank, etc... I get that too.

I know it's difficult to keep everyone happy, but the public forum feels inappropriate to call people out. I get that liquid roms are tweaked cyanogen, it's easy to detect, I knew this the first time I flashed the two. They are damn near identical lol. But all android has more in common than it differs. At its heart, it's android. If two parties build from source, both taking the best possible route, the results and mechanisms of operation are going to be similar. In that regard there is no need to reinvent the wheel, not for one to credit the other. At some point the technology and information belongs to everyone (ahem...Apple)...

I'm summary I get it, but we don't need to be part of the drama and legalities, we just want to flash stuff lol it's like reprimanding an employee in public, it rarely is a good idea imho.

I don't think android development should be monetized, owned or possessed. It should be free for all to enjoy and modify!

Thanks for the discussion yarly...I enjoy an open and honest discourse, even if agreement isn't achieved. Respect intended.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

> I start hearing site rules, I start thinking fascism and suppression of expression. I understand that private entities need not afford the same freedoms granted to us as citizens. It still makes me cringe.


I too hate rules and wish they would be unnecessary on the forum. If everyone treated each other how they wished to be treated, we could probably do away with them all on the forum. It seems like this is even harder to do for some online than in real life. If it were up to me and we lived in a perfect world, I'd wish for no rules. Some rules are just common sense and others are preventative.

Typically, most users go unaware of issues as they get solved behind the scenes. When something does becomes public, it's because there was a breakdown in communication or lack of (one party ignoring another party or a party feeling they have no choice but to air it in public). I generally hate when this happens as it looks bad on everyone and users that aren't aware of all the details end up getting involved and making things an even bigger mess for everyone.



> I don't think android development should be monetized, owned or possessed. It should be free for all to enjoy and modify!


Totally with you on that. If one wants to make money off Android, I always recommend they make apps. The OS source should be a hobby and something done for fun and the sake of making life easier where apps are not able to do so (as only so much can be done efficiently in an app). People thinking they have to hide sources, fight over credits, donations, etc, should not be the issue it gets made out to be. As you mentioned, no one puts as much code into Android as Google and the Linux Foundation, so in the end, everyone else's contributions are kind of small and silly to be packed away, hidden and fought over like a bunch of old misers trying to horde their money.

Anyways, it was nice to have an open and civil discussion on all this for once. Rarely does it happen, but when it does, it always renews my faith in the Android community


----------



## Hellboy

Well that's simple yarly because there is no accountability for ones actions on line. How most people treats others on here. If it was face to face then more than likely you would have a fight on your hands. Its so easy to be a dick online and your safe at home. I agree you should treat others like you want to be treated. Sure you have a few people who just don't care what they say to a persons face.

At least the mods are a little flexible with the rules. So you can't say they are zero tolerance mods. They do try to talk with you civil even though a few gets a little winded







. One thing I can say about yarly he really wants the users to understand what's going on.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

quickdraw86 said:


> no, PATENT PENDING! i think the thermonuclear war is here... lol


My faith in any form of our federal government could possibly be slightly restored if a judge or judges would say, any and all future litigation regarding mobile device patents will be dismissed until an exhaustive and complete audit and restructuring of the US patent office has occurred as the system has failed and any further deliberation is in no way in the public's interest.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

i agree. the patent system, at least in regards to technology, has failed and needs revision. as it is now, the patent system can't keep up with innovations in technology.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Hellboy said:


> Well that's simple yarly because there is no accountability for ones actions on line. How most people treats others on here. If it was face to face then more than likely you would have a fight on your hands. Its so easy to be a dick online and your safe at home. I agree you should treat others like you want to be treated. Sure you have a few people who just don't care what they say to a persons face.
> 
> At least the mods are a little flexible with the rules. So you can't say they are zero tolerance mods. They do try to talk with you civil even though a few gets a little winded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One thing I can say about yarly he really wants the users to understand what's going on.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed, except like he said, some people will get involved that don't have all the details and didn't read multiple threads in different forums. (Probably the same ones that ask the simplest questions without making the effort to search). Then drama happens. I hate drama! LOL.

I tried to keep that shorter for you hellboy!

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

quickdraw86 said:


> i agree. the patent system, at least in regards to technology, has failed and needs revision. as it is now, the patent system can't keep up with innovations in technology.


Or if Apple started getting a dose of their own nonsense, I would be amused.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

You know how our government works. If its broke don't fix it. If its not broke. Mess with it till its broke and then leave it alone. I love how apple cries they lose sales because Samsung makes their phones look like iPhones. Maybe my memory is bad but hasn't every launch day of a new idevice end in it being sold out? So I guess their customers are not as dumb as apple thinks they are. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

gammaxgoblin said:


> Agreed, except like he said, some people will get involved that don't have all the details and didn't read multiple threads in different forums. (Probably the same ones that ask the simplest questions without making the effort to search). Then drama happens. I hate drama! LOL.
> 
> I tried to keep that shorter for you hellboy!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Google is your friend? Lol

I can see your point of the common questions can get a little tiring when asked over and over. Especially when a person asks what's the best stable rom to use. When the same thread is just a few spaces down.

Thanks for keeping it short but that was directed towards a certain mod which shall remain nameless.









Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

lol. nameless mod's posts are lengthy, but they're always factual and from an interesting perspective.


----------



## Hellboy

I would never say they wasn't informative (don't want to run the risk of a ban) as I have learned a great many things from him. While at the same time scratching my head going is he speaking Greek? Now you know how I got my bald spot on top my head.









Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008

Hellboy said:


> Google is your friend? Lol
> 
> I can see your point of the common questions can get a little tiring when asked over and over. Especially when a person asks what's the best stable rom to use. When the same thread is just a few spaces down.
> 
> Thanks for keeping it short but that was directed towards a certain mod which shall remain nameless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Google is your friend. You know, if someone asks you how to extract a tarball, tell them Google is your friend. It means "don't bother me, Google it you lazy bum", basically.


----------



## Hellboy

jimmyco2008 said:


> Google is your friend. You know, if someone asks you how to extract a tarball, tell them Google is your friend. It means "don't bother me, Google it you lazy bum", basically.


No if I don't want someone to bother me. I would say what do I look like Google?









Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidhudi

i would love for Google to screw apple up the a$$. give them a little taste of what they did to Samsung, htc and many others. it is finally time they got the shaft.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Might want to wait a bit and see what Google announces however if you get a galaxy nexus it'll hold it's value more than your thunderbolt.


----------



## keeverw

Hellboy said:


> I love how apple cries they lose sales because Samsung makes their phones look like iPhones. Maybe my memory is bad but hasn't every launch day of a new idevice end in it being sold out? So I guess their customers are not as dumb as apple thinks they are. Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Don't all modern smartphones look basically the same? 
They are all rectangular, thin touchscreen phones. That is what the industry went to. Deal with it Apple!
The LG Dare (or Prada) was doing that style before the iPhone was released anyway. lol


----------



## Hellboy

Hell all phones including LAN line phones of old had a rectangular shape to them. Still can't figure out apples thinking of people gets confused and mistakes another phone as an Iphone. After all every display I gave seen in Verizon, att and so on has in big letters iPhone and the apple logo.

Hope apple never gets In to the car making business. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw

So wasn't Liquid waiting on the leak so he could pull the RIL from that, and get data working on his ICS rom?
Is that happening now?


----------



## quickdraw86

keeverw said:


> So wasn't Liquid waiting on the leak so he could pull the RIL from that, and get data working on his ICS rom?
> Is that happening now?


he and jester are currently working on a new build, yes. there's been hints about what the next build may entail, but nothing definite. others have speculated fully working data icons, more stable data, and even a jellybean build, but only a few people really know which direction the new build is taking.


----------



## keeverw

quickdraw86 said:


> he and jester are currently working on a new build, yes. there's been hints about what the next build may entail, but nothing definite. others have speculated fully working data icons, more stable data, and even a jellybean build, but only a few people really know which direction the new build is taking.


Oh, ok. 
See I thought he would just add the RIL to his existing ICS rom, which I never tried but I heard that it was nearly flawless other than lacking mobile data. 
That would be a vanilla AOSP ICS, and that's what I really want.

But as old as my Tbolt is, I guess I'll just take what I can get, and be happy that anyone is still devving on this phone. 

I actually bought a Gnex, and returned it because of poor signal quality. I was running Liquids latest on that one at the time, and it was very nice. 
Hopefully the Tbolt will get something similar before long.


----------



## jld

His ICS build had working data a few days before the leak. It shows 1x but it's really 3g/4g. Check xda for it. I'm running it now, it's pretty good.


----------



## Hellboy

keeverw said:


> Oh, ok.
> See I thought he would just add the RIL to his existing ICS rom, which I never tried but I heard that it was nearly flawless other than lacking mobile data.
> That would be a vanilla AOSP ICS, and that's what I really want.
> 
> But as old as my Tbolt is, I guess I'll just take what I can get, and be happy that anyone is still devving on this phone.
> 
> I actually bought a Gnex, and returned it because of poor signal quality. I was running Liquids latest on that one at the time, and it was very nice.
> Hopefully the Tbolt will get something similar before long.


No you can't take a sense ril and place it in an aosp ril. Just like with gb you need an aosp ril written to get it to work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sundar2012

Hellboy said:


> No you can't take a sense ril and place it in an aosp ril. Just like with gb you need an aosp ril written to get it to work.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure how this works, but couldn't the GB RIL and ICS RIL get decompiled and compared for changes. Then those changes are mirrored in the AOSP GB RIL to get a working ICS RIL?


----------



## Hellboy

Like I heard ics is totally different from gb ril and basically has to be written from scratch. I am sure they can look at the ics sense ril and see how stuff works and use it for reference but even the gb ril had to be written from scratch and its still has issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw

So how will anyone ever get an AOSP RIl? Does one even exist right now?
Is that something that Google will eventually make public?


----------



## Hellboy

Just like with gb someone has to create it. Don't look for google or HTC to do it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw

Hellboy said:


> Just like with gb someone has to create it. Don't look for google or HTC to do it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


But devs have been trying to create it for quite a while now, and they haven't been able.

Is this Sense ICS leak (or even an official OTA of SEnse ICS) going to make it any easier?


----------



## Hellboy

Kinda but the dev who wrote the gb aosp ril said it really frustrated him bad. The sense ril might help some with how things work in ice but its still a long process to write it. So expect it to take awhile to see an aosp version to come out. People think beings the sense ril came out you just place it in an aosp build but don't work that way sad to say.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sundar2012

keeverw said:


> So how will anyone ever get an AOSP RIl? Does one even exist right now?
> Is that something that Google will eventually make public?


I'm not too knowledgeable about this, but my impression is that:
All radio libs are proprietary but they are often similar and there is a standard AOSP codebase for the radio technology employed in most phones (EDGE/GSM/CDMA/WCDMA/EvDo/LTE). However, the Rezound and Thunderbolt use SvDo and there is no aosp codebase to support this so it the proprietary radio libs need to be decompiled and rewritten.

edit: I believe the galaxy line of phones on verizon and sprint use svdo as well - so maybe i'm wrong about why the tbolt is in such a unique (and unfortunate) situation w.r.t. radio codebase.

Also, I think the bulk of the heavy lifting has been done by TeamLiquid for a working AOSP ICS RIL (they did this before the ICS rom was leaked). However, its buggy and doesn't communicate to the device what radio you are actually connected to (always shows 1x even if you are on LTE or 3G). I think they should be able to use the work they've already done + a decompiled sense RIL to get things going 100%.


----------



## quickdraw86

keeverw said:


> So how will anyone ever get an AOSP RIl? Does one even exist right now?
> Is that something that Google will eventually make public?


a new RIL for AOSP ICS has to be written for the thunderbolt to work properly. teamliquid has been working on it. RILs are proprietary, and outside of the RIL for our sense ICS, which will be part of the source this time as opposed to our gingerbread release, google/HTC won't develop or release an AOSP RIL for a non-AOSP device. slayher was able to write an AOSP gingerbread RIL for us, because of his extensive knowledge of radio technology obtained in the services, hard work, and encyclopedic knowledge of android, but that RIL was never able to match the data speeds of the official sense RIL. time will tell.


----------



## keeverw

Thanks for the explanation.

I may end up using a desensed ICS rom then, even though I prefer AOSP.

Is the official OTA going to help in this regard any more than the lead did? As far as getting us closer to AOSP ICS roms with working data?


----------



## quickdraw86

keeverw said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> I may end up using a desensed ICS rom then, even though I prefer AOSP.
> 
> Is the official OTA going to help in this regard any more than the lead did? As far as getting us closer to AOSP ICS roms with working data?


it will be more helpful than than the leak as the final release RIL will likely be more stable and cleaned up than that of the leak if it changes from leak to OTA. the point is that though the OTA RIL will be helpful, a new RIL has to be written, so it's all dependant on the ability of those working on the AOSP RIL either way.


----------



## Hellboy

sundar2012 said:


> I'm not too knowledgeable about this, but my impression is that:
> All radio libs are proprietary but they are often similar and there is a standard AOSP codebase for the radio technology employed in most phones (EDGE/GSM/CDMA/WCDMA/EvDo/LTE). However, the Rezound and Thunderbolt use SvDo and there is no aosp codebase to support this so it the proprietary radio libs need to be decompiled and rewritten.
> 
> edit: I believe the galaxy line of phones on verizon and sprint use svdo as well - so maybe i'm wrong about why the tbolt is in such a unique (and unfortunate) situation w.r.t. radio codebase.
> 
> Also, I think the bulk of the heavy lifting has been done by TeamLiquid for a working AOSP ICS RIL (they did this before the ICS rom was leaked). However, its buggy and doesn't communicate to the device what radio you are actually connected to (always shows 1x even if you are on LTE or 3G). I think they should be able to use the work they've already done + a decompiled sense RIL to get things going 100%.


Actually most of the stuff like phone calls and so on was done by twisted. Team liquid stumbled on working data by blind luck. Took a member on here to download and notice that data was working . So they had no clue or thought it would work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Hellboy said:


> Actually most of the stuff like phone calls and so on was done by twisted. Team liquid stumbled on working data by blind luck. Took a member on here to download and notice that data was working . So they had no clue or thought it would work.


funny and true.


----------



## whatbeup

oops wrong thread.. my bad


----------



## keeverw

Hellboy said:


> Actually most of the stuff like phone calls and so on was done by twisted. Team liquid stumbled on working data by blind luck. Took a member on here to download and notice that data was working . So they had no clue or thought it would work.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Here's hoping for another great accident!


----------



## con614

Is there any way to get this rom? Or have the links been removed?


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

con614 said:


> Is there any way to get this rom? Or have the links been removed?


It's in XDA

It holds TEA...


----------



## con614

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> It's in XDA
> 
> It holds TEA...


Is the jester build the same thing as the liquid smooth ics?


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

Yeah it's just Jester took it over.

It holds TEA...


----------



## con614

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> Yeah it's just Jester took it over.
> 
> It holds TEA...


Forgive the noob question, but what's TEA? And does it have the same liquid settings and features found in liquid smooth?


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

con614 said:


> Forgive the noob question, but what's TEA? And does it have the same liquid settings and features found in liquid smooth?


Lol it's not a noob question at all, it's just from the bojangles commercial. It's pretty much the same, I have two videos on YouTube about them. My channel is kenny4200i I'm not sure if it will help to much but it might.

It holds TEA...


----------



## con614

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> Lol it's not a noob question at all, it's just from the bojangles commercial. It's pretty much the same, I have two videos on YouTube about them. My channel is kenny4200i I'm not sure if it will help to much but it might.
> 
> It holds TEA...


I didn't realize it was your signature lol. And what mod did you use for the notification bar in your videos?


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

con614 said:


> I didn't realize it was your signature lol. And what mod did you use for the notification bar in your videos?


I didn't use any.

It holds TEA...


----------



## con614

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> I didn't use any.
> 
> It holds TEA...


We're talking about this rom right? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1854468 In the one I linked it has a sense pull down.


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

con614 said:


> We're talking about this rom right? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1854468 In the one I linked it has a sense pull down.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1832512 It's this one, the one you linked is from the leak build. I like this one alot better than the leak

It holds TEA...


----------



## con614

Thunderbolt_Kenny said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1832512 It's this one, the one you linked is from the leak build. I like this one alot better than the leak
> 
> It holds TEA...


Thanks! I've been looking for something like that for a while. How's the performance?


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

con614 said:


> Thanks! I've been looking for something like that for a while. How's the performance?


It works great for me, the data isn't quite as fast as it is on some other people's reports. But it's fast enough for me, I'm almost always around Wi-Fi.

It holds TEA...


----------



## redbelly

For those that don't follow, liquid just tweeted he has working 3g & 4g, release coming

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## UrinalCake

Saw that too


----------



## Thunderbolt_Kenny

redbelly said:


> For those that don't follow, liquid just tweeted he has working 3g & 4g, release coming
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


That's fucking awesome, can't wait.

It holds TEA...


----------



## quickdraw86

redbelly said:


> For those that don't follow, liquid just tweeted he has working 3g & 4g, release coming
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


yeah, link posted some screenshots of his current test build with the data icons working over at XDA. link also says MMS is fixed in the tests and will be working in the upcoming release. jester commented in that thread as to what's currently working and being worked on. check it out if you're curious.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Yeah this build is working awesome can't wait for the next build hopefully we can get it out pretty soon but liquid is trying his best to kill all the remaining major bugs so he is taking his time. Be sure to share your appreciation of his hard work. I'm amazed that liquid has time for a real job for how much gee works on Android.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> I'm amazed that liquid has time for a real job for how much he works on Android.


liquid's years long dedication to developing high quality works for android amazes me too. despite criticism, some of it from the thunderbolt community, liquid just keeps going on liquid ICS mecha. he and his team deserve respect.


----------



## recDNA

Yup, I'm waiting for a bug free ics. The point of ics is to be better than gb.


----------



## Liarsenic

recDNA said:


> Yup, I'm waiting for a bug free ics. The point of ics is to be better than gb.


Liquid ics is sooo much better than gb it makes gb look bad.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup

Liarsenic said:


> Liquid ics is sooo much better than gb it makes gb look bad.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I totally agree lol.. after the first ics aosp rom from liquid with just phone calls and texts, I knew I was never going back to gb again









Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## Liarsenic

whatbeup said:


> I totally agree lol.. after the first ics aosp rom from liquid with just phone calls and texts, I knew I was never going back to gb again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


Yea I know. I tried it for a little while just to see what the hubub was all about. Man was I impressed. Liquid ics is my dd until something else peaks my interest. The leak is garbage and pretty much everything based on it is way to laggy for me to stay with it. Maybe if we get a new kernel it'll be better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

i am morally opposed to even flashing a ROM that exceeds 300mb in size. it just _feels_ wrong.


----------



## Liarsenic

jld said:


> i am morally opposed to even flashing a ROM that exceeds 300mb in size. it just _feels_ wrong.


Lol... No sense for you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup

Liarsenic said:


> Lol... No sense for you.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Wait... that doesn't make any.. sense.. get it? Hehe.. 0_0

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

yeah, it looks like data will be much improved and MMS will be fixed in the next liquid ICS release. even if camera/camcorder is still having issues after the update, i'll still be using it. i don't use the camera much anyway.


----------



## crkdvnm

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, it looks like data will be much improved and MMS will be fixed in the next liquid ICS release. even if camera/camcorder is still having issues after the update, i'll still be using it. i don't use the camera much anyway.


Sounds like it. I will still use it whether camcorder works or not, but it would be nice to have ti fixed for those once in awhile times when you actually do use it.


----------



## jld

it's funny that people hardly use the cam! if anything i need to cut down on my camera usage...


----------



## crkdvnm

jld said:


> it's funny that people hardly use the cam! if anything i need to cut down on my camera usage...


Are you meaning the Camera or the Camcorder? i use the regular camera a lot, but hardly take videos


----------



## quickdraw86

he probably just means the camera since the camcorder is still broken. could just mean in it in general too, and not necessarily about liquid ICS.


----------



## jld

well, both really. both MMS is a bigger problem than lacking camcorder really. i have to email all my pics. womp womp.


----------



## crkdvnm

I honestly never seem to use mms until i install a rom that doesnt have it lol


----------



## jld

yeah, i guess it's "one of those things." not the biggest deal in the world considering everyone has smartphones and can recieve pix via email just as easily. but, you know how we users get when onnnnne little feature is missing.


----------



## crkdvnm

yeah its just a lot easier to do it via app. right now i have just been uploading them to tinypic and sending, which is a hassle but works


----------



## jld

interesting idea. never even crossed my mind.


----------



## crkdvnm

I have a shortcut i use on my computer which leads to just the uploader. all you have to do is browse for the image and upload. works well on my phone too. I have it bookmarked.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Camera and Camcorder are completely broken regardless of what app you use to access them but both should hopefully be fixed in the actual release.


----------



## quickdraw86

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Camera and Camcorder are completely broken regardless of what app you use to access them but both should hopefully be fixed in the actual release.


hmm. are either of them working in your current test build?


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

quickdraw86 said:


> hmm. are either of them working in your current test build?


No that's what I'm saying is that in the test build they are broken it causes all the different camera apps to FC. In the next test build they should be fixed along with the 4G Signal which is also broken that's why my screenshots say they have no bars when in reality it should have like 3 or 4 lol. Liquid is in the process of fixing these last few problems and then he will give me a newly compiled test build.


----------



## quickdraw86

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> No that's what I'm saying is that in the test build they are broken it causes all the different camera apps to FC. In the next test build they should be fixed along with the 4G Signal which is also broken that's why my screenshots say they have no bars when in reality it should have like 3 or 4 lol. Liquid is in the process of fixing these last few problems and then he will give me a newly compiled test build.


nice, and thanks for the reply. i was curious because camera and camcorder functions seem to be the last obstacles to full functionality for quite a few roms. i'm sure liquid can get them going, he got data after all, and that was a monumental achievement, though he doesn't seem to get proper acknowledgement for any of it.


----------



## heath2805

I know you've all heard, just thought I would share...









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

No but I just read lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

quickdraw86 said:


> nice, and thanks for the reply. i was curious because camera and camcorder functions seem to be the last obstacles to full functionality for quite a few roms. i'm sure liquid can get them going, he got data after all, and that was a monumental achievement, though he doesn't seem to get proper acknowledgement for any of it.


Well several other msm7x30 phones have working camera and camcorder some with 720p others with only 480p. So most likely it will be a simple fix.


----------



## Hellboy

hey link is this one liquid working on the aosp one from the past without jesters junk loaded on to it?>


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Hellboy said:


> hey link is this one liquid working on the aosp one from the past without jesters junk loaded on to it?>


Well there will be a regular LiquidSmooth release and than most likely a JMOD release as well. Kinda like Team Bamf used to do have a regular version and then a modded version the current one is just regular LiquidSmooth without the extra stuff.


----------



## Hellboy

Cool I was hoping he would continue making that one. Nothing wrong with jester but almost a 100 meg of extra stuff tends to take away from a rom. I ran all of liquids 1.5 ics roms in the past and loved how they felt sizzle lean so to speak. lol


----------



## quickdraw86

that's awesome news link. i like jester's work, but having to debloat an AOSP rom defeats the purpose of AOSP IMO, i'd much prefer a straight liquid smooth release. liquid somehow puts his roms on a diet and still gets extra features in there. i guess that's why it's teamliquid and not teamsomeoneelse! lol


----------



## CC268

Hellboy said:


> hey link is this one liquid working on the aosp one from the past without jesters junk loaded on to it?>


Lol I've been thinking the same thing... Idk why he puts all that extra stuff on his roms

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy

CC268 said:


> Lol I've been thinking the same thing... Idk why he puts all that extra stuff on his roms
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


THinks he is trying to get a job with verizon to show them how much junk he can load to a build lol.


----------



## yarly

Hellboy said:


> THinks he is trying to get a job with verizon to show them how much junk he can load to a build lol.


Is beatz audioz included. It's not a real ROM without beatz, bro (and bravia engine)


----------



## Hellboy

Don't forget the ATK he use to put in there lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

What is atk? Also do you have a guide to implement bravia? I can suggest these. I'm sure that jmod will have beats IDK about regular. I myself might try making a rom but may try more of a flashable addon pack I don't know a lot about making roms just yet.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> What is atk?


i think hellboy is referring to the awesomeBEATS.apk that jester used to get beats audio into his jmodICS rom.


----------



## yarly

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> What is atk? Also do you have a guide to implement bravia? I can suggest these. I'm sure that jmod will have beats IDK about regular. I myself might try making a rom but may try more of a flashable addon pack I don't know a lot about making roms just yet.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I was being sarcastic  .

They're basically just overhyped things that do nothing special. Beatz is just like any other DSP, just has branding.


----------



## Hellboy

Everyone knows what ATK is. Well I thought everyone knew? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

The old "Advanced task killer" eh? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

More like " Advanced battery killer" ABK" !

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Or HFA.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

Liarsenic said:


> Liquid ics is sooo much better than gb it makes gb look bad.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I expect the NEXT version will be. Included in better is data that is at least as fast and fully functional camera/camcorder. I'm not knocking liquid. We simply define better differently. I want every phone function wifi, bluetooth, lack of lag, 4G, 3G, call audio quality, bluetooth audio quality, battery life, 3g/4g/signal strength indicators/ etc to work as they should. All these functions work in gingerbread.

Jester doesnt "owe"us this. We owe him thanks and praise but that doesnt mean this beta build is better than a fleshed out gb rom nor do I expect it to be. It's beta!

The fact the jester was the very first to get ics data working is spectacular but it doesnt make the overall experience better.


----------



## Liarsenic

I never said the devs owe us anything... I only said liquid pics is better than gb because it is. Even as a beta it runs better than gb. Hell even half the gb roms we have still have problems. GPS won't lock on some of them, a lot of them are laggy, and some have call quality issues. The only problems I have seen that refer to the ice roms so far all have to do with the leak and that pos radio that is causing reboots for people.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Oh OK lol well beats is OK never used bravia. Why would you need advanced task killer.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Why would you need advanced task killer.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


You don't lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UrinalCake

Beats + DSP


----------



## Hellboy

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Oh OK lol well beats is OK never used bravia. Why would you need advanced task killer.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


The question is why did jester think he needed it in his roms lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Apparently he noticed a difference when listening to music in his car.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268

I hope this ROM comes out soon with the working data and all that...getting anxious and bored of running T-shed and CM7 haha


----------



## Armada

We are all excited and the wait should pay off. Then we can all moan about how we have to wait for an AOSP JB ROM.


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

CC268 said:


> I hope this ROM comes out soon with the working data and all that...getting anxious and bored of running T-shed and CM7 haha


To be honest data works fine on the other build it just shows 1x instead of the proper signal types I mean it's not any where near as stable but you can get 3G/4G speeds on it. MMS is broken on that build and there is the API 16 bug but we have modded apps for that.

In *my current test build* here is what is fixed.

MMS WORKS FULLY
DATA WORKS WITH CORRECT ICONS (When you are on 4G it will not display any bars but this will be fixed in the actual release)
CAMERA AND CAMCORDER ARE BROKEN COMPLETELY (But these will be fixed for the release)
Updated Audio, Display, and Touch drivers for faster smoother usable and stability.
Anything that had problems with loading API 16 Resources is now fixed IE Google Play Music/Movies and YouTube!
Haven't seen the funky text bug back for a while but we will see as it tends to come back but hopefully dead for good this time LOL.
Simultaneous Data and Voice seems to be working!

I can't really think of anything else but overall seems much better. I'm still on the same test build I was before when I posted screenshots but liquid is busy at work fixing the other problems so I can test more stuff.

EDIT: Oh I forgot to test and yeah Netflix is still broken I'll remind him about that after everything else is fixed.


----------



## jld

has the battery life improved? i get only about 8 hours on this ROM, when i used to get about 16 on tshed.


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3

Hellboy said:


> The question is why did jester think he needed it in his roms lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Seriously, I don't understand this complaint. Sure, its beats branded, but who cares? Its still just a dsp manager.

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Well the one with working 4G should be a bit better battery life since it's working more correctly than the previous build.


----------



## Hellboy

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> Seriously, I don't understand this complaint. Sure, its beats branded, but who cares? Its still just a dsp manager.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


See maybe figure out what I was talking about before typing a reply. It will make you less foolish looking. I was talking about ATK. No where was I ever talking about DSP manager.


----------



## jimmyco2008

Not to get wrapped up in this, but he means it is a DSP Manager, like Ubuntu is a Windows (yeah I know...). DSP Manager, as well all know, does something very similar to the Beats thing, it's an EQ.

Everyone's entitled to their opinions people, and please don't reply to this as if I was taking a stab at one person or anything like that, it's a general reminder. I really don't care all that much, just trying to keep the peace


----------



## quickdraw86

Yeah, advanced battery molester doesn't belong in any rom IMO.


----------



## jimmyco2008

Oh is that what it is? Learn something new every day...


----------



## whatbeup

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, advanced battery molester doesn't belong in any rom IMO.


Wait, r u talking about advanced task killer? Cuz I use that all the time.. I'm confused 0_o

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

whatbeup said:


> Wait, r u talking about advanced task killer? Cuz I use that all the time.. I'm confused 0_o
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah its no good, just wastes your battery. Android runs property w/out a task killer. Basically, it stops programs only making it longer for them to start back up, requiring more battery use.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

Task killers just run persistently in the background and consume unnecessary ram. Well-written applications stop running when you exit (unless system launcher or app that requires running continuously), apps that don't should be banished from your system to a place of no return...


----------



## Armada

>Task killers are meant to stop apps from running in the background, preventing them from using excess battery and RAM.
>Task killer runs in the background. Uses excess battery and RAM.

ISHYGDDT


----------



## osuron07

quickdraw86 said:


> Task killers just run persistently in the background and consume unnecessary ram. Well-written applications stop running when you exit (unless system launcher or app that requires running continuously), apps that don't should be banished from your system to a place of no return...


+<infinity symbol>

Part of the intro to android development google created introduces how to handle app state transitions, which in layman's terms means "don't be lazy, cleanup after your app".


----------



## whatbeup

Hmm.. well this is good to know, I guess I won't be using it anymore









Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

whatbeup said:


> Hmm.. well this is good to know, I guess I won't be using it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah man, I get way better battery life w/ out it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw

Sometimes apps are buggy though, like Slacker Radio for example. Sometimes I will exit and then it will just start playing again, even though the app is closed.
So I'll use a taskkiller to force close it. I know I can force close it from the Settings>>>Apps page, but it's just quicker to use a killer.
I can just "Exclude" everything I don't want killed, and hit kill all. That is with Gingerbread of course.

With ICS it seems like a way to do that is built-in and much simpler. Just bring up the task switcher by holding the home key, and then flick away which ever app you want to kill. I tried that and it works well.

But I never have it set to auto-kill anything. I just manually do it when I have a glitch like that happening.


----------



## Hellboy

Cant you drop the notification bar down and press and hold the slacker radio in there then swipe left or right and it will close it? I know I have figured it out by accident and swipe stuff off there just like how you press and hold the home button and it shows all the apps open and you can swipe left or right to take it off there. I would try it but I dont have it loaded any more. So give it a try and see if it works from the notification bar.


----------



## Liarsenic

They can be swiped to be removed from the notification pane but apps like slacker won't be closed that way. They did however incorporate a long press on the shortcut and select app info which brings you to the app management for that app where you can force stop it.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

on LIquid's ICS 2.6MR, i get a problem where if my phone is on for a long time, say overnight, any app I try to use after that long period of no use gets an error "Unfortunately, _______ has stopped."

does this happen to anyone else?

i have to reboot it to use it again.


----------



## Liarsenic

jld said:


> on LIquid's ICS 2.6MR, i get a problem where if my phone is on for a long time, say overnight, any app I try to use after that long period of no use gets an error "Unfortunately, _______ has stopped."
> 
> does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> i have to reboot it to use it again.


Hmmm.... I have had some force closes like that here and there but not from what you are describing. Try fixing permissions.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Liarsenic said:


> They can be swiped to be removed from the notification pane but apps like slacker won't be closed that way. They did however incorporate a long press on the shortcut and select app info which brings you to the app management for that app where you can force stop it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Ok thanks for the info. Like I said I didnt have ics loaded so couldnt test it myself. It is nice the long press takes you to the app manager section.


----------



## Liarsenic

Yea it works in apex launcher and I think nova as well. I haven't tried trebuchet or holo yet. I also know that when slacker is playing it will have an x to the right in the notification pane that will let you close the app.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw

I guess I didn't make myself completely clear.

I have no issues in ICS.
If I exit Slacker normally (menu>exit) and it appears to exit, but it glitches up and keeps playing music, I can just open the task switcher, and flick away Slacker, and it seems like it will force close it that way.

But ICS still has data issues for me, so I'm back on Gingerbread, and on Gingerbread (Thundershed 1.6) there is no good way to do that native to Android, other than the menu>>settings>>applications>>force close which times a long time to get to. And when I long press the icon it doesn't give me the app info option that Liarsenic referred to either.


----------



## keeverw

Liarsenic said:


> Yea it works in apex launcher and I think nova as well. I haven't tried trebuchet or holo yet. I also know that when slacker is playing it will have an x to the right in the notification pane that will let you close the app.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I'm using GoLauncher, and it doesn't appear to work that way.

And when this glitch happens, slacker is not showing on the notification pane at all.
It appears for all intents to be closed, but I can still hear audio. And sometimes when I exit the audio will stop, but then a few seconds later it will start again.
It's a little weird, but I love Slacker (the paid version) so I put up with it. That is really the only thing I use a taskkiller for. I use System Panel, which may not technically be a "task Killer."


----------



## Liarsenic

keeverw said:


> I'm using GoLauncher, and it doesn't appear to work that way.
> 
> And when this glitch happens, slacker is not showing on the notification pane at all.
> It appears for all intents to be closed, but I can still hear audio. And sometimes when I exit the audio will stop, but then a few seconds later it will start again.
> It's a little weird, but I love Slacker (the paid version) so I put up with it. That is really the only thing I use a taskkiller for. I use System Panel, which may not technically be a "task Killer."


Try using a different launcher. Go may be buggy for ics.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86

keeverw said:


> I guess I didn't make myself completely clear.
> 
> I have no issues in ICS.
> If I exit Slacker normally (menu>exit) and it appears to exit, but it glitches up and keeps playing music, I can just open the task switcher, and flick away Slacker, and it seems like it will force close it that way.
> 
> But ICS still has data issues for me, so I'm back on Gingerbread, and on Gingerbread (Thundershed 1.6) there is no good way to do that native to Android, other than the menu>>settings>>applications>>force close which times a long time to get to. And when I long press the icon it doesn't give me the app info option that Liarsenic referred to either.


So, if I understand you correctly, you're having problems closing out slacker in thundershed, or at least you exit slacker and it's still running? There's an option in the settings to force close a running app by long pressing the back button, that works well for me.


----------



## jld

Liarsenic said:


> Hmmm.... I have had some force closes like that here and there but not from what you are describing. Try fixing permissions.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


yeah i get FCs but this is different. it's almost as though the phone has run out of RAM, so it can't open anything else. and i don't know any easy way to clear up RAM. and that might not even be the problem.

i have cleared caches and fixed permissions twice.


----------



## whatbeup

Isn't there an option in settings to clear ram or something?

Edit: found it, but idk if it will help. Its settings>advanced>performance then the option is there.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gammaxgoblin

keeverw said:


> I guess I didn't make myself completely clear.
> 
> I have no issues in ICS.
> If I exit Slacker normally (menu>exit) and it appears to exit, but it glitches up and keeps playing music, I can just open the task switcher, and flick away Slacker, and it seems like it will force close it that way.
> 
> But ICS still has data issues for me, so I'm back on Gingerbread, and on Gingerbread (Thundershed 1.6) there is no good way to do that native to Android, other than the menu>>settings>>applications>>force close which times a long time to get to. And when I long press the icon it doesn't give me the app info option that Liarsenic referred to either.


Enable long press back button to kill foreground app. Works like a charm.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly

gammaxgoblin said:


> Enable long press back button to kill foreground app. Works like a charm.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


This. It's under settings - developer options, at the very bottom

Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86

new public test version of liquid ICS is up...


----------



## DeReaper

damn this no links crap









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alekurkudi

Where?....


----------



## quickdraw86

alekurkudi said:


> Where?....


ah... XDA, the same place the jmod version was first posted.


----------



## jld

if i flash that, then they release the full build later today, couldn't i just dirty flash over it? what do you guys think?


----------



## quickdraw86

jld said:


> if i flash that, then they release the full build later today, couldn't i just dirty flash over it? what do you guys think?


i think it would be wise to flash from a clean wipe every time unless the developer states otherwise.


----------



## jld

hm. ok then. moving icons around and renaming folders is really tedious. i'd rather not do that twice. or at least partially twice.


----------



## quickdraw86

jld said:


> hm. ok then. moving icons around and renaming folders is really tedious. i'd rather not do that twice. or at least partially twice.


well, in this case, jester has recommended a full wipe due to all the changes from the last version, but, as always, it's your phone and you can do what you want with it.


----------



## Hellboy

So far it looks pretty good. Liquid out did himself. Cant get wifi tether to work right but thats more in figuring it out in the settings of the app. The tethering built in works just fine. Nice to be on ICS again.


----------



## heath2805

jld said:


> if i flash that, then they release the full build later today, couldn't i just dirty flash over it? what do you guys think?


I think theres a system format in the zip when you flash anyway. So dirty flashing wouldn't work if you tried .

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Yep true more and more devs are putting that in because of people not wanting to properly wipe the phone.


----------



## Hellboy

Getting better data speeds on this new test build. Noticed the signal antenna does not match the numbers. I can be in -69 to -91 and still show 2 bar.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

i don't mind properly wiping it because i'd rather have it work than not. but if i can avoid it, i certainly will.


----------



## quickdraw86

hmm... apparently liquid is planning to release his version of liquid ICS here and on the other site shortly. running liquid ICS mecha without needing to debloat, *priceless* LMAO.


----------



## Hellboy

That is priceless.


----------



## osuron07

And MR2 has dropped, at 93mb lol. "it's about to go down!" (Kevin heart)


----------



## Hellboy

Man that's lean.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

running it now. wow it's smoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth.

the jmod version is out as well but i'm on vanilla Liquid.


----------



## osuron07

Yeah I'm more eager to run liquids 93mb, that and I just spent 5minutes running through my latest titanium backup to remove what he includes because I forgot to uncheck them during the backup earlier







.


----------



## quickdraw86

and it IS priceless! lean, no beats, no bs, just glorious AOSP icecream on the thunderbolt. liquid version is amazing. equal to the hype, no doubt. there's a jmod version out too if anyone wants "tweaks".


----------



## Hellboy

Vanilla is the way to go. Let the individuals install what the want. Camera works but camcorder fc after 5 seconds. Known old issues. When I scroll all the way over I get this. Wallpaper maybe? So far this is great and HTC/Verizon can keep their ics.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

yeah i get that too. i believe it's just the wallpaper, so i'm going to switch wallpapers soon (after TiBu is done loading my apps) and see.


----------



## Hellboy

Rogo atleast I know it isnt a bad install. Doesnt bother me one bit as I always stay on the center screen


----------



## keeverw

For whatever reason I was under the impression that the 4G/3G/1X labels would work on this rom. I guess I was mistaken. 
Not that I'm complaining, this rom is definitely the best Bolt Rom available hands-down. 
Very smooth and fast indeed.

I wish the stock SMS and Email apps had an option for a black theme. I want to say older versions of Liquid (3.2 maybe) had this. But I can't remember if it did or not. 
But those are very minor complaints. 
And if the Liquid launcher had a scrollable dock, I would not need Nova Prime, but Nova works very well with this rom, so it's no biggie.


----------



## yarly

keeverw said:


> For whatever reason I was under the impression that the 4G/3G/1X labels would work on this rom. I guess I was mistaken.


They should work if data is working. If not, then something in in the telephony or systemui layer is not talking to the other to properly change them.


----------



## keeverw

yarly said:


> They should work if data is working. If not, then something in in the telephony or systemui layer is not talking to the other to properly change them.


I have been on wifi pretty much since I flashed it. I only disabled wifi for a minute to make sure data was working, and it showed 1X. Maybe I really was on 1X. 
I assumed it was just showing 1X for 3G. Maybe not. I'll try again in an area I know has 3G, and see if the 3G label appears.


----------



## osuron07

You could test your data speed to see what your getting


----------



## yarly

Or if you want to see if you really have 3g you can use the app I hacked together a while ago at the bottom of the OP here (won't show LTE as the Thunderbolt just doesn't notify the OS from the Radios still as far as I know).


----------



## keeverw

osuron07 said:


> You could test your data speed to see what your getting


I just went outside my office to get a better signal. It said 4G and I did a speedtest to confirm it.
It showed 0dbm which was weird, but it was definitely 4G. I never get 4G at work. Maybe the .19 radios are helping.


----------



## Hellboy

Try the cell phone coverage map app. Seems to give a better result.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw

Hellboy said:


> Try the cell phone coverage map app. Seems to give a better result.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I just tried it. Got basically the same results.


----------



## jld

anyone getting a lot of redraws on the launcher? i looked for a "keep in memory" option but couldn't find it.

maybe i'll install trebuchet since it is virtually the same and has that option, but i'd like to know first if i can avoid that.


----------



## whatbeup

jld said:


> anyone getting a lot of redraws on the launcher? i looked for a "keep in memory" option but couldn't find it.
> 
> maybe i'll install trebuchet since it is virtually the same and has that option, but i'd like to know first if i can avoid that.


Apex has keep in memory option I think

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

whatbeup said:


> Apex has keep in memory option I think
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it does.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## jld

apex is basically like trebuchet but with options that you have to pay for.

i found a script to use in the terminal emulator that is keeping it in memory. seemed to have worked. let me know if anyone wants it.


----------



## whatbeup

jld said:


> apex is basically like trebuchet but with options that you have to pay for.
> 
> i found a script to use in the terminal emulator that is keeping it in memory. seemed to have worked. let me know if anyone wants it.


Does it work for nova?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

i think so. i think it works for any app that is set to use the "home" button.


----------



## whatbeup

jld said:


> i think so. i think it works for any app that is set to use the "home" button.


Hmm.. sure, what is it? I'll try it out and see what happens. I'm such a daredevil.. =p

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

open terminal emulator then type su and press enter

then type this on the next line- echo ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 >> /data/local.prop

press enter and then reboot


----------



## whatbeup

Ok so i did su, enter then:
echo ro.NovaLauncher.apk_ADJ=1 >> /data/local.prop
How do I know if I worked?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld

when i rebooted it, the launcher wasn't having to redraw every 3-4 programs i started up. i took that as a sign that it worked.


----------



## whatbeup

Its does seem that way.. thx for the info

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

redbelly said:


> This. It's under settings - developer options, at the very bottom
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using RootzWiki


Is this in thundershed 1.4? I cannot find it.


----------



## heath2805

recDNA said:


> Is this in thundershed 1.4? I cannot find it.


No in liquid 1.5 ics

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA

Actually I finally found it under Applications with help from Doug. I didnt know that was where developer options was found.


----------



## heath2805

Newt's sense four is up over at
xda

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah just ran newts sense 4 rom and isn't worth trying as a daily driver. Still buggy and has lag at times but I do like it better than sense 3.6 and seems more smooth than the leak. Tried downloading a file and it said I didn't have a SD card. Data just stopped on me for no reason. I will run it once newt gets it working better down the road.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Yeah just ran newts sense 4 rom and isn't worth trying as a daily driver. Still buggy and has lag at times but I do like it better than sense 3.6 and seems more smooth than the leak. Tried downloading a file and it said I didn't have a SD card. Data just stopped on me for no reason. I will run it once newt gets it working better down the road.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


It's running great for me. Blows away any sense I've seen. Did you let it settle? No lag here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah I let it settle. Maybe had a bad install or I have used my phone like a $2 hooker and she's just worn out lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Yeah I let it settle. Maybe had a bad install or I have used my phone like a $2 hooker and she's just worn out lol.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


LMAO!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Yeah I let it settle. Maybe had a bad install or I have used my phone like a $2 hooker and she's just worn out lol.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Try redownloading...its snappy as hell. Keyboard is amazing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Yeah love the keyboard. Will try downloading later.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805

Hellboy said:


> Yeah just ran newts sense 4 rom and isn't worth trying as a daily driver. Still buggy and has lag at times but I do like it better than sense 3.6 and seems more smooth than the leak. Tried downloading a file and it said I didn't have a SD card. Data just stopped on me for no reason. I will run it once newt gets it working better down the road.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


The whole sd card is an issue untill he's gets the latest firmware. Other browsers work when downloading files, just not the stock browser.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

I tried it again and maybe its my phone. It lags starting up apps but same time if swiping the home screens its really smooth. I went back to liquids ics rom as I need wifi tether to work. Might try and see if I can't load it on boot loader.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07

It's not just you, it was somewhat laggy for me. It would do some things fast, then some things pretty slow. What made me ultimately switch back was never knowing if i had a data connection because the arrows don't work lol. That and it seemed to eat my battery like a hungry fat kid. Beautiful rom overall though, just needs a few more tweaks and kernel source and it'll be really awesome I think.


----------



## quickdraw86

osuron07 said:


> It's not just you, it was somewhat laggy for me. It would do some things fast, then some things pretty slow. What made me ultimately switch back was never knowing if i had a data connection because the arrows don't work lol. That and it seemed to eat my battery like a hungry fat kid. Beautiful rom overall though, just needs a few more tweaks and kernel source and it'll be really awesome I think.


I've experienced some of those same issues and reverted to liquid ICS. I agree, newt's rom is unbelievable, with some fixes and the release of the official update or leak RUU, I have no doubt it'll be gold. Newt is an amazing developer.


----------



## Hellboy

osuron07 said:


> It's not just you, it was somewhat laggy for me. It would do some things fast, then some things pretty slow. What made me ultimately switch back was never knowing if i had a data connection because the arrows don't work lol. That and it seemed to eat my battery like a hungry fat kid. Beautiful rom overall though, just needs a few more tweaks and kernel source and it'll be really awesome I think.


 what's eating the battery is the wifi is always trying to connect and you can't turn it off. Well I haven't found a way to do it. It is a good potential rom that should be the opposite choice to liquids rom if someone wants a good sense rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

